#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-02-28
<chibihogoshino> man this place has been dead all day
<techMiles> been doing homework, sorry.
<techMiles> I do have my ubuntu back up and running. clean xchat compile and all. :D
<techMiles> just now doing skype whiel writing out some homework.
<techMiles> Whatś up with you?
<techMiles> what's**
<chibihogoshino> being annoyed looking for work
<techMiles> ick
<techMiles> I know the feeling. I'd be looking for work if it weren't for 18hrs of college
<chibihogoshino> coffee
<wrst> morning chibihogoshino
<chibihogoshino> yo wrst
<wrst> what's shaking chibihogoshino?
<chibihogoshino> watching twit tv
<wrst> cool
<chibihogoshino> not really
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<Xpistos> hey wrst
<chibihogoshino> storm.. yay
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-01
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> hey vychune
<vychune> how you been man
<cyberanger> great
<vychune> good
<cyberanger> and you?
<vychune> ok but i been at work since 830
<cyberanger> day not over yet? heh
<vychune> -_+-
<cyberanger> just think of the overtime
<cyberanger> or at least the stable work
<vychune> lol
<vychune> they cut my overtime
<cyberanger> beats a layoff
<vychune> true true
<vychune> hows the server going?
<cyberanger> and I know it beats looking for another job :-/
<vychune> LOL
<cyberanger> server? I got a few
<vychune> lol
<vychune> gtg got caught
<cyberanger> uh...ok, chat later
<cyberanger> oh, irc work, ah
<elijah-mbp> hello
<cyberanger> hey elijah-mbp
<cyberanger> how's it going
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> hey vychune
<vychune> hey'
<cyberanger> what server were you asking about?
<techMiles> hey cyberanger./
<cyberanger> hey techMiles
<techMiles> and hey vychune
<vychune> you said you were  doing a repository
<vychune> hey tech
<cyberanger> ah, right, mirror
<cyberanger> going well, gotta upgrade some things before it's fully running
<cyberanger> but it's covering two lts releases now
<cyberanger> and some
<cyberanger> techMiles: where did we leave off
<techMiles> cyberanger: I installed the alternate ISO to the laptop.
<techMiles> that's the last I got it
<cyberanger> you did a full install too?
<techMiles> cyberanger: hmm? I did a format/install using a disc I burnt the alternate ISO to
<cyberanger> ok, that equals a yes then
<cyberanger> I'd presume
<cyberanger> techMiles: that disc can also do a command line install
<techMiles> is that what I ought to have done? lol.....
<cyberanger> so if you install virtualbox
<cyberanger> and try out some custom installs too, that's one of two ways I do
<cyberanger> (other is a net install)
<cyberanger> no, you did what you planned on doing
<cyberanger> just letting you know that disc is useful for a few reasons
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> also, my server seems to have a hardware problem. lol
<cyberanger> I use alternate for full disc encryption, custom installs, and with jigdo and zsync, keep the load off the servers, and get the newest releaes too
<techMiles> cyberanger: what do you use for a server? and do you host your own or rent hosting space?
<cyberanger> techMiles: both, linode vps
<cyberanger> ubuntu, debian
<techMiles> would you recommend linode to a semi-novice ?
<cyberanger> depends on the wallet, and needs a little
<cyberanger> but it's the one I would, for most people
<techMiles> heh. very empty wallet (for now. working on that) and needs, mostly just to play. would like to have some "production" stuff on it.
<cyberanger> well, 20 a month, mostly to play, is there a spare desktop?
<techMiles> that's what is currently failing on me
<cyberanger> might be good to try on that, narrow down your thoughts
<cyberanger> oh, well, 10 dollars is as low as I've seen
<cyberanger> benifits for a bigger co, extra features too, 20 a month, linode is who I'd recommend
<cyberanger> also they focus on linux, which is real good
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> can you choose where you have your hosting?
<techMiles> at least country?
<techMiles> i'd like to have a site up, and since this server I've been hosting myself is failing me.
<cyberanger> techMiles: they've got a few DC's one london
<cyberanger> others all in the US
<techMiles> they list US
<cyberanger> techMiles: yeah, and london, uk
<techMiles> I'd at least like US. if I can't choose more specifically than that.
<techMiles> am looking to get a job soon, or enough for 6+ months of hosting and job next august
<cyberanger> newark, atlanta, dallas
<cyberanger> freemont ca
<cyberanger> and one more?
<techMiles> lol.
<techMiles> would prob go with atlanta
<techMiles> as it'd be stuff mostly for my area
<techMiles> college learning I'd gotten and collected to put up for others
<cyberanger> I can't remember if it was 5 DC's or 5 US DC's
<cyberanger> don't grab ATL
<cyberanger> that's the limit
<techMiles> hm?
<cyberanger> not limit, sorry, advise against
<cyberanger> there's a few restrictions at that DC
<cyberanger> not linode's fault
<cyberanger> port restrictions
<techMiles> Ahhh
<techMiles> so dallas
<techMiles> next closest to my area
<cyberanger> or newark
<techMiles> where's newark again? >.>
<cyberanger> new jersey
<techMiles> ahhhh
<techMiles> methinks dallas is closer, idk
<cyberanger> networks are milliseconds apart
<techMiles> yes, but there's latency and jitter w/ distance
<techMiles> takes more lag time to get to a server in London than it does to one in Canada
<cyberanger> london has times beating newark dallas
<techMiles> even though they both ahve to go through customs..
<techMiles> sorry, wejoke at my college
<techMiles> that our elearn system has to go through customs, so that's why it takes so long to load
<cyberanger> and atlanta just barely better, and my needs rule that out
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> what are you needs w/ it, if I might ask?
<cyberanger> the IRC port 6667 is blocked and I keep the possibility open for that
<cyberanger> I have proxies on it, for british tv
<cyberanger> and testing geoip blocks
<cyberanger> on us systems
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> you'll hafta tell me more about all of that sometime.
<techMiles> I know about the IRC stuff (some).
<cyberanger> (by testing, I mean breaking)
<techMiles> lmao
<cyberanger> running opennic dns server
<cyberanger> small apache server, personal site on it
<cyberanger> and this irc client
<cyberanger> (some testing, bittorrent on a rare day)
<cyberanger> it gets utilized
<cyberanger> techMiles: what are you thinking?
<cyberanger> and for linode, your not gonna find any major difference in locations, atlanta aside
<cyberanger> but idk if your planning for anything more sensitive than most
<cyberanger> I know dallas is good, opennic has some servers there
<techMiles> how do you mean more sensitive?
<cyberanger> you metioned latency as a concern, but my tests showed minute differences between all linode datacenters plus four other data centers
<cyberanger> atl won, barely, due to routing, everything heads to the meet me room in atl
<cyberanger> followed by newark or london
<cyberanger> we're talking millisecond difference, extremely close
<cyberanger> but ntp is something where that matters, it's more sensitive
<cyberanger> but I wouldn't host an ntp server on a vps
<techMiles> nah no ntp
<techMiles> millisecond difference is fine
<cyberanger> they'll let you move data centers too
<cyberanger> I'd choose dallas or newark, if you want a US server
<cyberanger> are you thinking of any projects to try first
<techMiles> have thought about DNS.
<techMiles> thinking more on the opennic dns
<techMiles> but I know || that much about opennic
<cyberanger> http://www.opennicproject.org
<cyberanger> it's worthwhile
<techMiles> how so?
<cyberanger> well, gives you a chance to learn about bind, dns
<techMiles> have been thinking about running a local DNS server that caches the top, say, 100 hits at my house
<cyberanger> offers free domains, non-icann tlds (the downside here is lack of usability outside opennic, but that's fine for expemermental and personal projects)
<cyberanger> techMiles: what's your router?
<techMiles> cyberanger: a 2wire
<techMiles> it sucksssss harddd
<cyberanger> ah, yeah
<techMiles> I swwear one day I'll put every device I can on it and burn it up.
<cyberanger> dns cache is all or nothing, but that's ok for dns
<cyberanger> it sounds like squid is something to learn for that
<techMiles> squid?
<techMiles> I know so little!
<techMiles> lol
<cyberanger> squid proxy
<techMiles> I knew that, but didn't know the scope
<cyberanger> cacheing proxy
<techMiles> ah yeah that rings a bell now..
<cyberanger> keeps a certain amount of http data cached
<cyberanger> should cover your needs and some
<techMiles> cyberanger: I'd like to run an IRC network, but that'd technically be against a non-competition agreement I have with a network for which I'm staff. so would probably just setup another server for them if I did so. or host a private network that would be outside of the non-competition bit.
<techMiles> but I'd like a website, probably wordpress, maybe opennic.
<techMiles> probably, after i get the hang of it.
<cyberanger> techMiles: your staff on an IRC network that made you sign a non-compete?
<techMiles> cyberanger: not made. And actually I could agrgue the non-compete would be null and void on me
<techMiles> as I am voluntary help, and don't run a server.
<cyberanger> you signed it though
<techMiles> aggitating, but I do more work than those that do run a server. others have a set it and forget it method. -_-
<cyberanger> a non compete for that?
<techMiles> I had/have no aspirations to run an IRC network of my own.
<cyberanger> I figure you don't want to say what network
<techMiles> it's kind've a moot point to try and run a new network now, rather than run a server linked to an existing one.
<techMiles> cyberanger: if you ask directly. lol. Not sure a difference that it makes, but if you ask directly I would tell you.
<techMiles> cyberanger: was probably not the best move to agree to the terms of that, but is easily enough undone with resigning as staff. Honestly, very little is done w/ the network that I'd like to see done anyway.
<cyberanger> well, I'm more suprised by the non compete really, I've run some servers, consider linking to some small network if I get another going again
<techMiles> see I'd like to do that. just for the experience, I s'pose.
<techMiles> but everyone goes to huge servers nowadays anyway
<techMiles> growth is so slow
<cyberanger> well, I'm on mutiple servers, so that doesn't hurt really
<techMiles> this one is tiny, in comparison to the top 10
<techMiles> but honestly I like little on freenode but this channel and the xchat channel
<techMiles> don't much like undernet or quakenet, either.
<cyberanger> I'm suprised the non-compete is that limited
<techMiles> how do you mean?
<cyberanger> most have some idea of protecting profit, how do you profit from irc
<techMiles> this is mostly parallel with the NDA.
<cyberanger> and seems rare that you resign and done
<techMiles> well, the NDA holds even after resignation.
<cyberanger> usually it's resign and 30 days
<cyberanger> an NDA is the same, protect bussiness intrests
<techMiles> but the non-compete... it can't really be held after we resign. for full operators it might be afterwards.
<techMiles> but mostly it's that I can't take what is applied there to other networks. at least the proprietary.
<cyberanger> what could be proprietary, irc has had little proprietary involvement, now I gotta ask what the network is
<techMiles> I have no desire to resign, so I haven't remembered the exact policy.
<techMiles> lol. proprietary as in, setup-specific, server configs that would violate security, then there's hand-written code they've used.
<techMiles> proprietary was a bad word there.
<techMiles> intellectual property would protect what I am talking asbout
<techMiles> I'm actually not sure if I signed a non-compete/NDA for 2011
<techMiles> specifically for 2011
<cyberanger> I've never had a non compete (the NDA wasn't a true non compete, more of a protection I'd not harm their security)
<cyberanger> but plenty of NDA's, and mimicking a config never was an issue, even for DoD grade smartcards
<techMiles> this one uses... ehh.. some more specific stuff? heh.
<cyberanger> not sure what IP they have exactly, hand written code makes sense under that
<techMiles> idk
<techMiles> and ofc server-setup is NDA
<techMiles> idk if there's be an issue with running another network so long as I did no advertising whatsoever about it.
<techMiles> I know there's one guy who does. but he's like me, voluntary help made staff. but his was pre-existing
<cyberanger> the whole thing is volentary
<cyberanger> err... voluntary
<techMiles> I say voluntary meaning unpaid/only semi-official
<techMiles> but yes.
<cyberanger> claims years of exp.. in irc, nobody gets paid
<cyberanger> claims openness
<techMiles> sorry. I specify voluntary so much because most hear 'staff' and think 'employed' and think 'paid'
<cyberanger> and yet an NDA, non compete
<cyberanger> techMiles: understand, but of what I read, nobody is paid on this
<techMiles> I've never heard of anyone getting paid
<cyberanger> when does the NDA and non compete expire
<techMiles> I think it is yearly, and/or when you resign. the pages where they NDA was hosted in the forums aren't accessible. at least -I- can't find them.
<techMiles> I need to actually request those..
<cyberanger> so, your currently not under them it sounds like
<techMiles> if I don't have access to the documentation, no, not really.
<cyberanger> you might want to read over that closer, and ask a bit more this time
<techMiles> Indeed.
<techMiles> I incquired where they'd gone and said I couldn't remember saying anything about 2011 directly, and that they aren't availasble anymore where I can see.
<cyberanger> nothing wrong with NDA's (I have issues with some non competes)
<techMiles> I remember clearly reading it, and that I had no issues with it.
<cyberanger> they both can be overly broad, but usually NDA's can only cover what's not public under law
<cyberanger> thus configs are hard in this context to cover
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> I think it covers passwords, salts, etc
<cyberanger> due to limited ways to config, sooner or later you'll get it close
<cyberanger> now that is good, approate for an NDA
<cyberanger> irrevalant for a non compete
<techMiles> I just hope this doesn't make the owner paranoid about me. :P
<techMiles> He's also become a friend. He's the first owner of a network i've ever actually seen active on the network
<cyberanger> good, I hope he'd not be paranoid about this, or asking for clarification on a non compete or nda
<cyberanger> a non compete in IT that's too broad can be a job killer
<cyberanger> but for tn, usually tossed out in court, right to work state
<techMiles> he lives in NL, but yeah US law would apply as I am a resident here
<cyberanger> hard to say with international law, all the more reason to clarify then
<techMiles> yeah
<cyberanger> I don't doubt his intentions as protecting his effort, if it's just salt info and passwords, maybe a spefic config value
<techMiles> I think it's mostly to protect the network.
<techMiles> i.e. : don't steal my users, don't steal my methods, don't steal my security information
<cyberanger> yeah, but that can be too much there
<cyberanger> I mean, I'm on 5 networks, did freenode steal me from oftc
<techMiles> are you staff?
<cyberanger> there are similarties, differences, I'm on both networks
<cyberanger> not on those two
<techMiles> and no it means things like me advertising. or saying things like 'hey come over to techMilesnetwork.com for a better chat'
<cyberanger> which is why I chose them
<cyberanger> ok, so you leave account related info alone, maybe metion your learning about ircd's, maybe peering with a friend (as a disclaimer, before you do anything)
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> I will see.
<techMiles> He gets paranoid, as many have screwed him over.
<cyberanger> set boundries, he explains any methods he has protected, you don't advertise, keep the peace
<cyberanger> I do get that
<techMiles> I'd love to do moer with networks, etc.
<techMiles> there's nothing against the NDA/non-compete to help on others.
<techMiles> I'm not entirely sure it's against it to be staff.
<techMiles> on another one
<techMiles> I'd love to help more places grow and get better than they are.
<techMiles> but it takes sooo long.
<techMiles> the one network I was made an admin of once, I was the main one doing work
<techMiles> there was a root who didn't even fix a tiny netsplit. I fixed it.
<techMiles> and He was the one who supposedly helped recompile the network.
<techMiles> it -still- aggitates me
<techMiles> very much an A-H, he was
<cyberanger> yeah well, you find that everywhere it seems
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> it'd have been fine, if he didn't attempt to lord over me that he was root and I wasn't.
<techMiles> root admin*
<cyberanger> I'm not saying build an irc network, btw, just that the nda and non compete seems odd
<techMiles> it does.
<techMiles> but I think it's because he is, as I said, used to getting screwed over and wants to protect himself and his network as best as he can.
<techMiles> Most of his income was from his freelance work
<techMiles> is from his freelance work*
<techMiles> and his communities which are tied into the IRC network
<cyberanger> yeah, I understand why NDA's exist, and also how they can be abused
<techMiles> I honestly kept hoping eh'd turn me over to a netadmin position, so I could do more, esp when the first person he thought was good for the job turned out to not take is as seriously as need be.
<techMiles> know of any networks that need good help?
<techMiles>  :P
<cyberanger> well, question is if they want it too
<cyberanger> lol
<techMiles> hmm?
<techMiles> I meant to answer questions in a #help channel
<cyberanger> #freenode could at times
<cyberanger> really any network has a channel like that, could
<cyberanger> perhaps the north american pirate party network
<cyberanger> and due to the fairly limited focus of that network
<techMiles> the what?
<techMiles> ol
<techMiles> lol*
<cyberanger> that'd be a good pic
<cyberanger> pick*
<cyberanger> irc.pirateparty.ca
<techMiles> what's it for?
<cyberanger> (also covers the US and Mexico)
<cyberanger> Pirate Party and some other groups
<cyberanger> digital rights type groups
<techMiles> ah
<cyberanger> Pirate Party is a political party with only one focus, digital rights
<techMiles> I see.
<cyberanger> outside that issue, things are independent of the party
<cyberanger> it's not that big in the us
<cyberanger> gaining traction in canada
<cyberanger> and other groups are on the network too
<techMiles> I see no help channel. and their opers channel is public?
<cyberanger> #main I think
<cyberanger> afaik, public, not 100% though
<techMiles> anywhere else?
<techMiles> honestly am a bit wary given the issues digi rights brings up.
<cyberanger> not afaik
<cyberanger> oh, other networks, yeah
<cyberanger> really, any network can use it
<cyberanger> as time goes on, quality fails
<techMiles> recommendations?
<techMiles> my main duty at the other network is documentation
<cyberanger> a friend in #opennic has a smaller network, unfortunately the name slips my mind atm though
<cyberanger> I asked, he's out atm
<techMiles> I'd love to have a server up and going to do many of the projects I've been wanting to do.
<cyberanger> and having an ircd for this one, your current one, is an idea
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> i've done so before
<techMiles> was working on services, it kept dieing from the sendq
<techMiles> was working on fixing that
<techMiles> and idr what happened
<techMiles> what IRCd do you recommend?
<cyberanger> sounds like you've got a list
<cyberanger> depends on the network
<techMiles> right. squid, opennic and IRCd
<cyberanger> kinda a thing they like in sync
<techMiles> well, personally I've found Unreal to be to my liking.
<techMiles> might try out the RC they have.
<techMiles> of 3.2.9
<cyberanger> small list then, the ircd might mean compiling it
<techMiles> I'ev managed compiling an IRCd before
<techMiles> I compiled xchat from source whenever there's a new release out or I redo a computer
<cyberanger> yeah, but nice to skip when you can
<cyberanger> just seems cleaner to use a package system
<techMiles> yeah
<cyberanger> squid for a local network, makes more sense to be on a local network
<techMiles> yeah
<cyberanger> but that's simple
<techMiles> but the question is, how would I have to set that up. use a proxy to the server?
<cyberanger> to the server, or on the server?
<techMiles> the proxy would be the server, wouldn't it? with squid?
<cyberanger> it'd be running on some machine
<techMiles> well should I put it on my linux server or my windows desktop?
<cyberanger> my network, it's on the router, firewalled from the outside
<techMiles> oh see i can't do that, sadly.
<cyberanger> well I'm partial to linux
<techMiles> I'd love to.
<techMiles> what router do you have?
<cyberanger> yeah, homebuilt router
<techMiles> Ahh
<techMiles> see if I have a machine that could take it, I'd do that.
<cyberanger> linux kernel
<techMiles> I'd basically have a server that acted as a router, DHCP server, firewall, and DNS proxy
<cyberanger> doesn't take much really
<cyberanger> well, that'd have to be local
<techMiles> installing on server.
<techMiles> at least for now it works fine.
<techMiles> if/;when I get the money, I want to build a better server.
<techMiles> hopefully with two NICs
<techMiles> so I can use it as a router, dhcp, firewall, etc
<techMiles> at least, more streamlined than with only one NIC?
<techMiles> have one incoming, one outgonig.
<cyberanger> yeah, more than one NIC, dhcp (the kernel has iptables, there is benifits with dns being local)
<cyberanger> toss in a serial port, gpsd, and ntpd, a compatible gps
<techMiles> gps?
<cyberanger> you can run a local ntp server even
<techMiles> wow.
<techMiles> ntp is.. ? I forget. :/
<cyberanger> yeah, for the time signal
<cyberanger> network time protocall
<techMiles> Ah
<techMiles> would probably pass on that one.
<techMiles> until I had a really primo machine
<techMiles> and GbE
<cyberanger> yeah, be fun to try though
<cyberanger> yeah, at least for the LAN
<cyberanger> with a switch to match
<techMiles> yeah.
<techMiles> I have a cisco catalyst 2900XL
<techMiles> but oneof the fans is going
<cyberanger> btw, primo in my case is an old hp machine cira 1997
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> I say primo meaning one that isn't failing atm
<cyberanger> with a second nic
<techMiles> this current server is failing. I think the HDD might be.
<techMiles> and it's terrible to work inside the case
<techMiles> so basically I want a new case to shove it all into. eventually update some of the components, etc.
<techMiles> or slowly update the stuff, so that I can have a progressively better machine for it
<cyberanger> there's a point where that's costlier
<techMiles> yeah.
<cyberanger> compared to a new build
<techMiles> indeed.
<techMiles> hmm
<techMiles> it isn't finding the squid.conf
<cyberanger> did you install squid with apt
<techMiles> yes
<cyberanger> ls /etc/squid/squid.conf says not found?
<techMiles> yes
<techMiles> wait lemme see
<techMiles> yes
<techMiles> not found
<cyberanger> that's not right
<techMiles> I used squid3
<techMiles> perhaps just squid?
<techMiles> or squid-common ?
<techMiles> now there is a squid.conf
<cyberanger> guessing you added squid the
<techMiles> the config file is loooong
<cyberanger> yeah, is this on your lan?
<techMiles> yes
<cyberanger> then it's not too hard
<cyberanger> localhost is enabled by default
<cyberanger> localnet is setup, all rfc1918 addresses
<techMiles> I don't plan on giving external access w/o some form of authentication.
<cyberanger> just gotta remove the comment for it, under http_access
<cyberanger> and your firewall covers that already
<cyberanger> plus the acl
<cyberanger> since port forwarding isn't set
<cyberanger> there are a few auth methods, for a lan only setup though as described, that's enough
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> where's the http port bit?
<techMiles> or do I need to worry about that?
<cyberanger> bind to 0.0.0.0:3128
<techMiles> ah
<techMiles> it's already setup for me.
<techMiles> lol
<cyberanger> so ifconfig addresses, 3128
<techMiles> so, I just change the proxy on this computer to server.ip.address:3128?
<cyberanger> if it's the same machine, localhost or 127.0.0.1
<cyberanger> yeah
<cyberanger> if it's a different machine on the lan, remove the comment on http_access localnet and restart it
<cyberanger> then it's the serveripaddress
<techMiles> am looking for localnet..
<techMiles> don't see it for http_access
<techMiles> can I just add it with the http_access allow localhost ?
<cyberanger> if it's the same machine, yes
<techMiles> mmk
<cyberanger> #http_access allow localnet#http_access allow localhost
<cyberanger> http_access allow ncsa_auth_users
<cyberanger> those are the two default lines commented out on mine, plus my auth line added
<cyberanger> you should have the two, but you have localhost, that's good
<cyberanger> suprised localnet is left out
<techMiles> how do I know if it's working? :)
<cyberanger> tell your browser to use it, then view something obscure (I use apple, since I never seem to run into any)
<techMiles> hmm tells me access denied.
<cyberanger> what's your http_access rules?
<techMiles> what you described.
<techMiles> localhost allowed, and localnet allowed.
<techMiles> but it lets me ping google via terminal just fine
<cyberanger> well, the termial isn't set for the proxy, and ping sidesteps it
<cyberanger> did you remove the comment tag #
<techMiles> yes
<cyberanger> what's localnet and localhost defined as?
<techMiles> idk where do I define those?
<cyberanger> localnet by default is all rfc1918 addresses
<cyberanger> localhost is the lo address
<cyberanger> hrm
<cyberanger> look for
<cyberanger> acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/32
<cyberanger> then three lines like it
<cyberanger> acl localnet src ....
<cyberanger> acl localnet src ....
<cyberanger> acl localnet src ....
<techMiles> I see them
<cyberanger> sudo service squid restart
<cyberanger> and try
<techMiles> unknown instance
<techMiles> ah it's squid3
<techMiles> still nuttin
<techMiles> ahhhh
<techMiles> it has two dirs. /etc/squid and /etc/squid3
<techMiles> I had been trying this in /etc/squid/
<techMiles> tht's probably the issue
<cyberanger> yeah, that's been annoying
<techMiles> 2011/03/01 02:02:20| aclParseAccessLine: ACL name 'localnet' not found.
<techMiles> FATAL: Bungled squid.conf line 648: http_access allow localnet
<cyberanger> I'd purge squid3
<cyberanger> it's the newest, a bit of a rewrite
<techMiles> yeah.
<cyberanger> I'm slowly migrating over
<cyberanger> they changed enough on it
<techMiles> It worksssss!!!!!
<techMiles> now, a great feature (impo) would be a web-based management system for this....
<techMiles> to add blacklisted/whitelisted sites
<techMiles> keyword filter stuff mayhap
<cyberanger> hrm
<cyberanger> wonder if webmin fits that bill
<cyberanger> but I find config files better
<cyberanger> easier to lock down
<cyberanger> no browser expliot risks
<techMiles> mmhhmmm
<techMiles> webmin DOES say it works with squid
<techMiles> but best to learn the hard-way?
<cyberanger> eh, well, it's the way I learned
<cyberanger> best is a little more defined than that
<techMiles> I'd have it where I want it much more quickly using webmin
<techMiles> but I'd learn more if i use the conf files
<cyberanger> and if webmin breaks
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> does it also handle ip tables?
<cyberanger> and what method will google cite more
<cyberanger> webmin, idk
<cyberanger> again, I issue shell commands
<cyberanger> for that
<techMiles> yeah.
<cyberanger> and learn, read
<techMiles> it doesn't say it.
<techMiles> but yeah.
<cyberanger> it seems to be repetition really
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> okay. so question
<cyberanger> do it enough, burned in
<techMiles> if I do a shift+refrresh, does that also recache the page on the server?
<cyberanger> shift refresh?
<techMiles> eh. a re-get of the page.
<cyberanger> you mean, hit refresh, f5 so on
<techMiles> bia the browser
<cyberanger> it grabs the cache bits, checks for new content
<techMiles> shift+refresh, where it doesn't use the local cache, but redownloads the page from the webserver
<cyberanger> some content can be told to ignore the cache, and advertisers make it look like it's allways changed
<cyberanger> so it'll allways grab that outside the cache
<techMiles> yeah
<cyberanger> but squid trys to hand you it's cache contents if it can
<techMiles> yeah.
<techMiles> what I'd like to do, is eventually get it versatile and stable enough to have the router set to use it for the DNS.
<techMiles> not sure if that'd be wise, though.
<techMiles> where do I tell it how many pages to keep? and/or for how long?
<cyberanger> if it's stable, DNS works
<techMiles> I'd mostly be worried about the hardware being stable.
<cyberanger> it's set up to be dynamic nowadays, you can fix that if you'd like, but I'd advise against it for most people
<cyberanger> how much it can hold in ram, and how long, depends on how your ram is utilized
<cyberanger> and makes sense since people have a habit on visiting the same site over and over, it'll cache it
<techMiles> yeah
<cyberanger> while on the same token, so many sites are dynamic, to hold it longer, pointless, since squid has to change it anyhow
<techMiles> I'd like it set to, say, if it gets 5 hits on same domain, cache all pages from that domain for x days, if it gets 20 hits on same site, cache that site for, say, 3 days.
<cyberanger> as for dns, you usually want mutiple servers listed anyhow
<cyberanger> so, lanaddress, then two opennic servers maybe
<cyberanger> if lanaddress is on top, it'll allways get queued
<cyberanger> if it's hardware fails, it skips on down
<techMiles> WOW big difference atm.
<techMiles> from a page I loaded a bit ago on the laptop
<techMiles> and just now on the desktop
<cyberanger> now, a poor config can cause issues, but the configs are simple enough and hey, that's what testings for
<cyberanger> both via squid?
<techMiles> yes.
<techMiles> I will probably leave it how it is but for playing around now.
<cyberanger> and that's the funny thing, nobody values a good cache system anymore
<techMiles> I do! at least after seeing this I certainly dooo
<techMiles> would be nice if it could, like I think you've mentinoed to me before, go out and get packages and updates pre-downloaded.
<cyberanger> schools see it's benifits, but have no clue why (due to their filters, using squid or something in the process)
<techMiles> yeah.
<techMiles> my school could use a good DNS cache for their online learning system alone.
<cyberanger> export http_proxy=http://127.0.0.1:3128
<cyberanger> export ftp_proxy=http://127.0.0.1:3128
<cyberanger> sudo apt-get update
<cyberanger> sudo apt-get -d dist-upgrade
<techMiles> that'll do the packages and etc pre-gotten?
<cyberanger> that'll only download, but the next machine (at least the shared packages) will use the same cache if set too
<techMiles> woot
<cyberanger> and so it's still a speed up
<techMiles> but I only set it in the browser.
<techMiles> not whole-system.
<cyberanger> remove -d and it'll install
<cyberanger> thus the export lines
<techMiles> and what about on the server itself? will it use the squid proxy automagically?
<techMiles> I'm onfused. do I put the export lines into the squid.conf ?
<cyberanger> no, in the terminal (for all the time, one of the bashrc files, or run them as a command now, for this run)
<cyberanger> there's two bashrc files, $HOME/.bashrc
<cyberanger> and /etc/bashrc
<techMiles> uh oh. it's stuck on
<techMiles> something
<cyberanger> the difference is the user it's under
<cyberanger> uh, what's stuck
<techMiles> 82% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.166)]
<techMiles> gets stuck there
<techMiles> ah fixed that time
<cyberanger> what command
<techMiles> sudo apt-get update
<techMiles> al;ways hangs at that one.
<techMiles> but fixes after
<cyberanger> security.ubuntu.com is only two servers, if I recall
<cyberanger> kinda bad if they get hammered
<techMiles> man it is NOT going to that security.ubuntu.com server
<cyberanger> thus why I try not to mirror them, if I can (I mirror from a mirror first, then archive.ubuntu.com, then security.ubuntu.com, to try and avoid hitting it for long)
<techMiles> must be busy
<techMiles> everybody doing auto-updates or something at 2am?
<techMiles> went slooooow but finally finished
<cyberanger> heh, that sucks
<cyberanger> well, 2am in the CST
<techMiles> abnd you'll hafta teach me how to mirror.
<cyberanger> 03:44 here
<cyberanger> that's gonna take disc space
<techMiles> yeah.
<techMiles> if I could build me a home server for all the stuff I wanna do.
<techMiles> it'd be grand.
<techMiles> I'd have a HDD set aside for it.
<cyberanger> how big?
<techMiles> idk. how big of one would I need?
<cyberanger> depends on how much your mirroring I guess
<techMiles> lol.
<techMiles> yeah
<cyberanger> just lucid and hardy is 125GB, the whole ubuntu archive is I think over 500Gb now
<cyberanger> the releases mirror seems to constantly stay shy of 70GB
<cyberanger> releases is cd images and whatnot
<cyberanger> apt is looking at archive
<techMiles> hmm..
<techMiles> what would you recommend?
<techMiles> I keep my server on latest LTS
<cyberanger> and the portion I'm currently mirroring (looking at grabbing a full mirror, just gotta upgrade to that) is enough for me
<techMiles> and PC on latest stable, sometimes latest beta.
<cyberanger> so just lucid I take it, and maverick atm
<techMiles> yeah
<cyberanger> beta seems to change so much, and you've got small amount of machines, idk if it's worth it to you
<techMiles> would be nice to also mirror maybe, the desktop, alternate, and server ISO's
<cyberanger> a caching proxy might be enough for you
<cyberanger> well the iso's are simplier
<cyberanger> and I can see that
<techMiles> I already do a semblance of  mirroring the ISOs.
<techMiles> I download and leave them open in torrent for seeding for a few days/week
<techMiles> until the #'s go down
<cyberanger> I've got some plans that justify a mirror more, from installfests to maintaining mutiple machines at a sci-fi convention, and I want to presume that they'll become offline, too much traffic at the hotel (killed the network by having email checked in the morning and streaming netflix at night to put everyones kids to sleep)
<cyberanger> and I'd like to actually stick it in a datacenter, and host a public mirror
<techMiles> it's bedtime though
<techMiles> great learning session and discussions.
<techMiles> tyvm cyberanger
<techMiles> g'night
<cyberanger> quite welcome
<cyberanger> heh, whoops, missed that timing
<chibihogoshino> ah.. tea in the am is so nice
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: well, the brits do agree tea time is 4 o'clock, I think your 12 hours early
<chibihogoshino> it is 4 tho
<cyberanger> thus 12 hours early, not 11 or 13
<chibihogoshino> 4 o clock is 4 o clock
<cyberanger> but they meant 1600
<chibihogoshino> baa.. thats to late
<chibihogoshino> i have tea now .. it will be cold by then
<cyberanger> why? ;-)
<chibihogoshino> cold tea isnt good
<cyberanger> reheat it;-)
<chibihogoshino> eww
<cyberanger> hehe
<Xpistos> What up peeps
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> hey Xpistos, a belated hello to you
<orias> o/
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> hey orias
<cyberanger> wrst: it's not like you to be that late
<cyberanger> techMiles: DarkDNA IRC network
<orias> lol
 * cyberanger is holding a virtual party here, virtual fake ID's will be checked
<cyberanger> you don't look like a bill gates, wearing a tux shirt, come in ;-)
<techMiles> irc.darkdna.net ?
<cyberanger> techMiles: yeah
<techMiles> cyberanger: I do not see you there.
<cyberanger> techMiles: that's pretty much cause I'm not atm, lol
<techMiles> cyberanger: you forget the port with that?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-02
<cyberanger> did I, I think it's the common standard
<techMiles> nah
<techMiles> I went in, and idt it's the one you wanted me to join. lol.
<cyberanger> 6667 6697+SSL
<techMiles> they directed me to try port 6666
<cyberanger> try 6697+ssl
<techMiles> what chan
<techMiles> ?
<cyberanger> sorry, distractions
<cyberanger> I'll have to look
<techMiles> np
<techMiles> cyberanger: do you know anything about ndiswrapper?
<cyberanger> techMiles_: two things, one, it means your wireless card has the lowest level of linux support
<techMiles_> actually it was a stupid issue... I restarted both routers (ione rebooted itself, actually. O_o) and then I restarted the other one
<techMiles_> and ti's fine now
<cyberanger> and two, means you gotta use a half baked approach to extract driver details to get a working card, from a usually half baked windows driver
<cyberanger> cool
<chibihogoshino> something just blew up and the lights flicked off for a second
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, that doesn't sound too good
<techMiles> anybody tried gnome-shell yet?
<chibihogoshino> i havnt
<chibihogoshino> why ?
<techMiles> curiosity..
<techMiles> am testing it, myself.
<chris4585> techMiles, not lately, but I really can't wait until they're released it
<chris4585> they've*
<techMiles> whoa..
<techMiles> I just added a ppa of the testing.
<techMiles> me like so far..
<techMiles> already.l
<chibihogoshino> i dont see the point
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, well I kind of do, and I kind of like it, but I'm eager to try it to see if its a better way to use a computer..
<chris4585> but generally I just like trying new stuff
<techMiles> ohh it's SEXY.
<chibihogoshino> im going to go with. meah
<chris4585> techMiles, I agree, but I'd really like to see it go further with more options..
<techMiles> it's still only in testing though guys.
<chibihogoshino> uh huh.. shuuur
<chibihogoshino> thats what the guy who discovered acid said
<techMiles> they ever get the netbook remix WM too work faster
<chibihogoshino> ohh.. i just totally read that wrong .. disregard what i said..
<techMiles> lol. wat???
<chris4585> techMiles, do you have the version with only a close button on the title bar?
<techMiles> chris4585: uhh. no.
<chris4585> techMiles, maybe you should try that one
<techMiles> I have the one from http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/DistributionPackages
<techMiles> the ppa:ricotz
<chris4585> techMiles, http://afaikblog.wordpress.com/2011/03/01/where-did-the-buttons-go/
<techMiles> I imagine that there will be an option to have those back.
<techMiles> and if you have a hotcorner (right term?) minimizing is kind've a moot point.
<techMiles> for me it is
<chris4585> also http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/just-why-has-gnome-3-removed-window-controls-entirely/
<techMiles> I get it the minimize/maximise buttons are gone.
<chris4585> well one thing minimizing does is hide the contents of a window, I just hope they put a emphasis on a option to do the same with gnome3
<chris4585> shell*
<techMiles> for me, if I am using hotcorners, I'd just use the 'show desktop'
<chibihogoshino> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_au7AqXxC0
 * wrst yawns
<electricus> morning
<electricus> nice woot right now
<electricus> apparently good linux support too
<xTEMPLARx> eh?
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: www.woot.com
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: you mean you don't woot?
<xTEMPLARx> been a long time since I've visited that site wrst... forgot all about it
<wrst> well xTEMPLARx get your woot on
<Its_Xpistos> Hey everybody
<Its_Xpistos> IRC ing from remote today
<Its_Xpistos> it is nice having the Alt3red Egos IRC client available anywhere I go!
<Its_Xpistos> lol
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> glad you like that too
<cyberanger> I can ssh in from anywhere too
<Its_Xpistos> Yes, but I am not ssh in
 * cyberanger gasps for air on the moon, remembered the netbook, left the O2 tanks on my couch
<cyberanger> Its_Xpistos: quassel?
<Its_Xpistos> I am on a windows box with no space to install
<cyberanger> oh, webchat
 * cyberanger never said install, points to portaputty
<Xpistos_agin> Stupide Internet Explorer
<Xpistos_agin> http://webchat.freenode.net/?nick=AE-Guest&channels=alt3redegos&uio=OT10cnVlJjExPTQx30
 * cyberanger should have looked at Xpistos_agin hostmask
 * cyberanger never said install, points to portaputty
<Xpistos_agin> That is the link i have on alt3redegos.com
<Xpistos_agin> goes right to the AE chat room
<Xpistos_agin> nice
<cyberanger> webchat.freenode.net made that simple
<Xpistos> That's better
<Xpistos> I need to get screen protectors for a MyTouch 4G and an Optimus-T. Anybody know a good site?
<cyberanger> wrst: I just thought of a way for quasel to earn my respect actually, portableapps.com
<Xpistos> Yeah, you still wouldn't respect quasel cyberanger
<cyberanger> currently it's pchat and an irc proxy
<wrst> Xpistos: cyberangerjust has no respect :P
<Xpistos> LOL
<cyberanger> Xpistos: I didn't say highly respect
<cyberanger> just respect
<cyberanger> Xpistos: hrm, mytouch 4g should be common
<cyberanger> dunno about the optimus-t, probally as hard as my T-Mo G@
<cyberanger> dunno about the optimus-t, probally as hard as my T-Mo G2
<Xpistos> nobody else huh, you pack'a bastards.
<Xpistos> wrst, I know you are holding out on me
<cyberanger> Xpistos: not all android owners are here atm
<cyberanger> doh
<cyberanger> gotta run myself, bbiab
<cyberanger> wrst: btw, I was serious on that bit about quassel
<cyberanger> servers have no bussiness being portable, but I keep Portable PuTTY for the rainiest of days
<cyberanger> and with windows, it rains it pours
<cyberanger> quassel portable makes sense, with so many gui loyal
<cyberanger> and the better to get them off windows
<wrst> yeah i agree cyberanger, or a cli quassel client would be cool also
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-03
<cyberanger> wrst: seems a bit redundant with ssh, but yeah
<cyberanger> I'm not using xorg right now, why bother with a netbook, when all I want is to look something up and chat
<cyberanger> I might be the few, but I wouldn't say rare
<vychune> o/
<chris4585> I noticed midori surfs the internet faster than chrome does when I'm under FAP
<chris4585> hrm.. interesting
<cyberanger> chris4585: not heard of midori, but there's some reasons I can understand that
<cyberanger> how often do you get under fap?
<chris4585> cyberanger, :O
<chris4585> cyberanger, well, depends, my brother just moved in and hes just now getting how it works..
<chris4585> but at least 4 times the past month (due to him moving in)
<chris4585> we get a free token to reset it, but otherwise its $10 to reset it to normal again
<chris4585> or just wait out the 24hour slowness
<chris4585> before he moved in it was rare, once a month? or twice
<chris4585> I try my very best to prevent it though
<chris4585> for example... lets say for the daily bandwidth we only have 10mbs left, and there is an hour or so.. I will inplug the router to prevent us going over the bandwidth
<chris4585> which is better because, 1hr with no internet is way better than 24hours of slow ass internet
<chris4585> </rant>
<cyberanger> well, I understand, between my end as a hughesnet middleman (somewhere between corprate and consumer, working with a contractor, lose lose in ways, but I'd do it again)
<chris4585> I sometimes look at the rate the internet vanishes to make the decision, just depends lol
<cyberanger> and my exp. with celluar
<cyberanger> which I'm doing again, sorta like a FAP too, 5gb a month, or I'm throttled, and I can reset it for another $40
<cyberanger> which is not too bad, it lasts most of the month if I'm careful, and it's just like paying the bill early really
<cyberanger> but I've deployed all my old tricks and then some, just to further keep it down
<chris4585> yeah, I tell you though they don't know how much I appreciate the free token
<cyberanger> one a month, right?
<chris4585> yes, we don't get to choose when and it doesn't add up, I think it appears around the 15th or so
<chris4585> right now I'm really curious as to why midori seems to run faster than chromium
<chris4585> sometimes I take advantage of the fact if I know we have the free token, in a day thats about 900mbs worth of bandwidth
<cyberanger> sounds right, on the token
<cyberanger> if midori has a cache, uses it better, and is careful on any background networking tasks
<cyberanger> prefetching,
<chris4585> ah, well I certainly wish chrome would do the same
<cyberanger> chris4585: midori doesn't say much , just guesses
<cyberanger> logical possibilities
<cyberanger> some of which I've got in between squid proxy and mozilla firefox (and an addon here and there) for the same effects
<cyberanger> there were tricks in browsers and such, that people kinda removed, forgot about and such, useful in the dial up era, some are starting to crop back up for celluar connections
<cyberanger> but not alot, and they'd excell for satellite too
<chris4585> cyberanger, ah well thats interesting, so far its guessing pretty spot on
<chris4585> on this one website at least, for some very odd reason it loaded facebook mobile I believe instead of standard facebook
<chris4585> that was fine I guess, just not used to seeing that..
<chris4585> I got what I needed and faster than chrome would have done for now
<cyberanger> I've done alot of digging around, to find these tricks, loading a mobile site is one
<cyberanger> usually that's a browser's user agent trick
<cyberanger> and it's probally an obscure one
<cyberanger> which would explain that
<chris4585> well it worked
<chris4585> at first though I thought I typed facebook.com wrong and thought it was a insecure trick or something
<chris4585> lookalike website I mean
<chris4585> I give it midori credit though while using these tricks and such it renders scripts rather nicely or on par with chromium
<cyberanger> idk if that's it's intent
<cyberanger> I mean, I don't see much contrasting it to chrome
<cyberanger> it's nice reguardless
<cyberanger> but idk if it's intentional
<cyberanger> OH YES
<cyberanger> man, my hometown hockey team is going to the playoffs again, means I might still be able to catch a game afterall
<Xpistos> Guess who just got a big boy phone
<wrst> Xpistos: what did you get?
<Xpistos> MyTouch 4G from T-Mobile
<Xpistos> wife got a Optimus-T and son got Samsung t669?
<wrst> wow you guys stepped up into it didn't you... 4G!!
<Xpistos> Well I did
<Xpistos> I think hers is 3g?
<Xpistos> My wife said this is what I really want and this way she will stop hearing me bitch all the time. Her words not mine.
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> well congrats i love my phone
<Xpistos> thank you
<Xpistos> now how do I tell if I am getting 4g or not?
<Xpistos> cause my connection icon says E above it
<wrst> i have no clue Xpistos i'm on verizon, and it says 3G when i'm on 3G :)
<Xpistos> ?
<wrst> :)
<wrst> ?
<wrst> hey i think cyberanger is on T-Mobile
<Xpistos1> What is the difference between XAMPP and WAMPP
<wrst> Xpistos1:  all these hard questions today!
<chris4585> wrst, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/unity-to-get-overlay-scrollbars.html
<chris4585> interesting news, I like it
<wrst> chris4585: i tried gnome shell i must say i like unity much better
<wrst> that is very interesting, i think i like that
<wrst> makes a lot of sense
<chris4585> wrst, I'm waiting until they're both in the final stages
<chris4585> wrst, I agree completely I can't wait to see it in action
<chris4585> Ubuntu seems to be making a whole lot more progress this release
<wrst> yeah that looks very cool and freeing up screen realestate, but i worry about dual monitor applications with unity
<chris4585> wrst, hrm yeah, I haven't really seen anything addressing dual monitors, that will be interesting
<wrst> yeah i'm not for sure how i will like that
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> Xpistos: EDGE, not 4G
<cyberanger> who's your carrier, and phone
<Xpistos> T-mobile and MyTouch 4G
<cyberanger> oh, mytouch, right (not the one I'd grab personally)
<Xpistos> it isn't bad
<Xpistos> and it is my first smart phone so I wouldn't know any better
<wrst> Xpistos: i got a starter phone also i couldn't handle all the power at once i don't beleieve, like cyberanger can handle the power :)
<Xpistos> lol
<Xpistos> there is a lot to lean
<Xpistos> and learn
<cyberanger> lol
<Xpistos> damnable sausage like appendages of mine.
<cyberanger> yeah, I did my homework
<Xpistos> at least I will be ready when I get my gtablet or xoom
<Xpistos> course it is more difficult to make calls on one of those
<wrst> took me forever to get used to actually making a call :)
<cyberanger> menu > settings > about phone > mobile network type
<cyberanger> Xpistos: ^^
<cyberanger> what do you see there
<Xpistos> Son's of bitches it says Edge
<cyberanger> wrst: you might want to also try that, lemme know
<cyberanger> Xpistos: are you in nashville, or south
<Xpistos> south
<Xpistos> 38401 - Columbia
<Xpistos> so if there was 4g then it would say 4g?
<Xpistos> or 3G
<Xpistos> etc
<Xpistos> ?
<wrst> i don't have that option cyberanger
<cyberanger> neither, Evolved HSPA or HSPA+ (not sure which) is 4G
<wrst> my phone tells me when i'm on 3G or not in the info bar
<cyberanger> wrst: I was sorta thinking that, and it might not have any LTE hardware anyhow
<Xpistos> right now mine says E
<Xpistos> for edge
<wrst> no it doesn't 4G will not happen on this phone
<wrst> by the time it is available around here i will try to update phones
<wrst> but i'm already about as fast as my connection at home
<wrst> actually a little faster
<cyberanger> Xpistos: HSPA is 3G, it might also say UTMS
<Xpistos> I guess I need to see what happens in nashville on sunday
<cyberanger> and considering your not even near Nashville, double my distance to chattanooga
<cyberanger> I'm not suprised
<cyberanger> that your 3G
<Xpistos> it doesn't say either of those just E
<cyberanger> well, actually, not even 3G (but I wouldn't call it 2.5G
<Xpistos> and Edge
<cyberanger> the E is EDGE
<pace_t_zulu> natty alpha 3 is available
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: its looking up
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea, it's come a long way
<wrst> i may download and reinstall
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i like the new touches on the installer
<pace_t_zulu> looking more polished every day
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: right now its got gnome shell beat in my book but can't say i'm jumping for joy with either really
<cyberanger> Xpistos: that menu, those terms, that'll clearly tell you
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: already downloaded :-D
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: me too
<cyberanger> and ready with jigdo for the beta and final
<pace_t_zulu> desktop and server... i386 and amd64
<wrst> I am downloading now
<Xpistos> Mobile Network Type = Edge
<cyberanger> it's considered 2.5G
<cyberanger> but it's better than the other 2.5G methods
<cyberanger> the marketing term that would not be 3G. UTMS or HSPA, or 4G HSPA+
<cyberanger> how's everyone?
<Xpistos> Why must every damn discussion in this office go to guns. I swear they do it to piss me off.
<cyberanger> xpistos, just don't turn it into show and yell
<Xpistos> my opinion of guns is they are for guys with lesser masculinity
<cyberanger> not sure how that can piss someone off, well, maybe the gun control isle
<vychune> o/
<Xpistos> In any room in any normal house. I will put my knife against their gun any day.
<cyberanger> ah, and i can see that
<cyberanger> concealed carry though, isn't just for men
<cyberanger> but women too
<cyberanger> and for one person, has possibly saved her life
<cyberanger> there's a reason i say last resort
<vychune> what did i walk into?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-04
<pace_t_zulu_> cyberanger: ping
<pace_t_zulu_> wrst: ping
<pace_t_zulu> hey netritious
<pace_t_zulu> nice timing ;)
<netritious> hey pace_t_zulu...thx :)
<pace_t_zulu> anyone else here?
<pace_t_zulu> as far as i know it's just you and me
<netritious> hm...no cyberanger?
<pace_t_zulu> apparently not
<pace_t_zulu> he's idle
<pace_t_zulu> pinged him and wrst
<netritious> do we have an agenda?
<pace_t_zulu> chibihogoshino chris4585 Dan9186 electricus excid3|mbp Juzzy lengau_ orias Svpernova09 techMiles xTEMPLARx ping
<netritious> hehe
<pace_t_zulu> probably not
<chibihogoshino> yo
<excid3|mbp> heyoh
<pace_t_zulu> no
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys
<netritious> eric_g contacted me a week or so ago pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> oh yea
<pace_t_zulu> hi chibihogoshino and excid3|mbp
<netritious> said he is back in the mid-south area again
<netritious> hi everyone
<pace_t_zulu> ok
<chibihogoshino> hi
<pace_t_zulu> chibihogoshino, excid3|mbp  y'all here for the meeting?
<chibihogoshino> na.. im just hanging out here  :-P
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: does he want to get back involved with ubuntu tennessee?
<netritious> pace_t_zulu: I think so...he asked about the next meetup
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: does he just not use irc anymore?
<netritious> not sure pace_t_zulu
<excid3|mbp> pace_t_zulu: I'm just hanging out as weel
<excid3|mbp> *well
<netritious> haven't seen him on here in a good while
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: what medium did he use to contact you?
<netritious> email
<pace_t_zulu> chibihogoshino, excid3|mbp please feel free to partake in the meeting if we ever get around to starting it. :)
<chibihogoshino> eh.. it was a joke.. lol. yeah thats why i am here
<pace_t_zulu> sorry, i didn't pick up on that.
<excid3|mbp> I actually have to leave in a minute :\
<pace_t_zulu> excid3|mbp: no worries
<excid3|mbp> I present you this gif as a token of my gratitude http://i.imgur.com/aePRC.gif
<pace_t_zulu> excid3|mbp: ty
<pace_t_zulu> :)
<pace_t_zulu> so chibihogoshino and netritious that leaves the 3 of us then ...
<chibihogoshino> nice
<netritious> well let's do this thing... pace_t_zulu you got mootbot?
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: i can
 * netritious is mootbot ignorant
<pace_t_zulu> no problem
<pace_t_zulu> lets give it 2 more minutes
<netritious> cool..
<netritious> I know mootbot isn't rocket science...just feeling a little lazy
<netritious> just got over the flu
<pace_t_zulu> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 19:15. The chair is pace_t_zulu.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<pace_t_zulu> o/
<netritious> o/
<chibihogoshino> ?
<pace_t_zulu> raising our hands
<netritious> attendance chibihogoshino
<pace_t_zulu> :)
<chibihogoshino> ok
<chibihogoshino> o/
<pace_t_zulu> chibihogoshino: +1
<netritious> ah! so chibihogoshino is here :D
<pace_t_zulu> ok so we don't really have anything on the agenda
<pace_t_zulu> anyone have anything they
<pace_t_zulu> 'd like to say or talk about?
<chibihogoshino> 21 people in the channel and only 3 show up ?
<techMiles> hey. I wasn't here specifically for the meeting but now that I know. hi. :D
<netritious> going to try and setup a meetup for Sat 19
<netritious> hi techMiles
<pace_t_zulu> hey techMiles
<pace_t_zulu> glad you're here
<techMiles> any meetups in the memphis area?
<pace_t_zulu> techMiles: netritious was just mentioning that
<netritious> techMiles: yes, on Sat Mar 19
<techMiles> cool. when and where?
<netritious> most likely at Midsouth Makers Hackerspace, usually I show up about 3:00-3:30pm, but will have to double check with MM
<netritious> I'll post it on the loco home page
<techMiles> who is MM?
<netritious> Midsouth Makers
<techMiles> and is Midsouth Makers Hackerspace somethign I can find on google maps?
<pace_t_zulu> [idea] Memphis Meetup on Sat Mar 19 most likely at Midsouth Makers Hackerspace at about 3:00-3:30pm
<MootBot> IDEA received:  Memphis Meetup on Sat Mar 19 most likely at Midsouth Makers Hackerspace at about 3:00-3:30pm
<netritious> http://midsouthmakers.org
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://midsouthmakers.org
<netritious> I'll post the final information to our web site at:
<netritious> http://ubuntu-tennessee.org
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://ubuntu-tennessee.org
<pace_t_zulu> cool
<pace_t_zulu> well
<pace_t_zulu> chibihogoshino: you still around?
<chibihogoshino> yepp
<pace_t_zulu> so yea, our attendance isn't what it could be for meetings
<chibihogoshino> we should shoot for half the people in the room
<netritious> google map for Midsouth Makers:
<netritious> http://tinyurl.com/49uzobk
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://tinyurl.com/49uzobk
<techMiles1> netritious, tyvm
<netritious> yw techMiles1
<cyberanger> man I'm late
<netritious> pace_t_zulu: any meetups planned for middle tn?
<netritious> hello cyberanger
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: no, not at the moment
<pace_t_zulu> hey cyberanger
<netritious> roger
<chibihogoshino> so no one is using the group calender ?
<cyberanger> place I usually went to thursdays has wifi, and new hours :-/ close at 2000
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: I set it up, but never really pushed it out
<cyberanger> I see we have events to add now
<cyberanger> and perhaps I should keep lug events on it too
<chibihogoshino> i think im the only one who subscribed .. lol
<cyberanger> you and binarymutant
<netritious> the web site has a calendar...maybe it could be put to better use?
<cyberanger> and a lot of time in between, with less events
<cyberanger> netritious: what calendar
<cyberanger> backend I mean
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: yea, a google calendar on the website is what was discussed before
<netritious> right on the home page cyberanger
<cyberanger> gcal
<cyberanger> or just html and css
<cyberanger> or an embeded ical file
<pace_t_zulu> gcal
<chibihogoshino> could the google cal be exported to the site ?
<netritious> either is fine...if someone would give me some info I'll integrate ;)
<pace_t_zulu> ical
<pace_t_zulu> both
<pace_t_zulu> chibihogoshino: yea, it shouldn't be hard
<cyberanger> netritious: I've got a gcal file, I'll add you both as admins
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: i can help with that if you need help
<cyberanger> and if you can embed it
<netritious> cool, thanks cyberanger and pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> yea, embedding a gcal isn't too hard
<cyberanger> it had use when binarymutant was east tn
<pace_t_zulu> google generates the html for you
<cyberanger> poc
<chibihogoshino> cool
<cyberanger> and I've had maintained it for my use
<netritious> pace_t_zulu: ubuntu-tennessee.org uses WP so probably just a simple plugin dealio I can use
<cyberanger> but our events were short notice at that point, kinda forgot
<netritious> to integrate gcal
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: +1
<cyberanger> netritious: embed code if not, it's done deal, if everyone is fine with that
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: this is for things like meetings and meetups
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: as is this one
<netritious> good deal
<wrst> oh crud meeting
<wrst> sorry :\
<cyberanger> just I forgot about it when I took over for binarymutant
<pace_t_zulu> [idea] wordpress plugin to embed team calendar on ubuntu-tennessee.org
<MootBot> IDEA received:  wordpress plugin to embed team calendar on ubuntu-tennessee.org
<netritious> hehe...should we change the time to 7:30?
<chibihogoshino> would that be to early ?
<wrst> netritious: i'm just here for a moment anyway i have chores to do for the pregnant wife :)
<cyberanger> we've unoffically been pusing it back 30 minutes for awhile now
<cyberanger> give or take
<pace_t_zulu> hey wrst
<netritious> I hope pickles and ice cream aren't involved wrst lol
<wrst> luckily no, just some last minute (we hope) preparation
<chibihogoshino> sounds fun
<cyberanger> oh, we do have events going on now, sweet
<pace_t_zulu> seems like 7:30 is a better meeting time
<netritious> brb in 5
<pace_t_zulu> [idea] move regular meeting time back 30 minutes
<MootBot> IDEA received:  move regular meeting time back 30 minutes
<pace_t_zulu> that's something we can definitely accomplish pretty quickly :)
<cyberanger> [idea] maintain https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TennesseeTeam/ApprovalApplication
<MootBot> IDEA received:  maintain https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TennesseeTeam/ApprovalApplication
<cyberanger> prior events are lacking, no long term plan
<pace_t_zulu> anyone want to get this done real quick? chibihogoshino netritious wrst cyberanger techMiles excid3|mbp ?
<chibihogoshino> i dont really have anything to say right now.
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: Idk about real quick, but I'm working on the prior end
<cyberanger> but we need more future events, long term goals
<cyberanger> listed
<pace_t_zulu> you want to do a quick vote on pushing back the meeting time cyberanger ?
<netritious> back
<cyberanger> (that was what the team leader meeting was about)
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: I don't think we need one
<netritious> let's vote so mmotbot doesn't feel left out
<netritious> *mootbot
<cyberanger> it's kinda been unoffically pushed back for all of 2011 and further back
<cyberanger> heh, ok
<cyberanger> vote won't hurt
<pace_t_zulu> [vote] push regular monthly irc meeting time back 30 minutes
<MootBot> Please vote on:  push regular monthly irc meeting time back 30 minutes.
<MootBot> Public votes can be registered by saying +1/-1/+0 in the channel, private votes by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0  to MootBot
<MootBot> E.g. /msg MootBot +1 #ubuntu-us-tn
<pace_t_zulu> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from pace_t_zulu. 1 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 1
<wrst> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from wrst. 2 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 2
<netritious> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from netritious. 3 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 3
<cyberanger> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from cyberanger. 4 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 4
<chibihogoshino> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from chibihogoshino. 5 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 5
<techMiles1> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from techMiles1. 6 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 6
<pace_t_zulu> that should do it
 * wrst thinks great he wouldn't have been late if it were next month
<netritious> lol
<cyberanger> ericG has been on IRC too, btw
<pace_t_zulu> [endvote]
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<MootBot> Final result is 6 for, 0 against. 0 abstained. Total: 6
<pace_t_zulu> [agreed] push regular monthly irc meeting time back 30 minutes
<MootBot> AGREED received:  push regular monthly irc meeting time back 30 minutes
 * cyberanger is sorry, playing quick catchup
<pace_t_zulu> [action] push regular monthly irc meeting time back 30 minutes
<MootBot> ACTION received:  push regular monthly irc meeting time back 30 minutes
<pace_t_zulu> ok cyberanger back to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TennesseeTeam/ApprovalApplication
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: I think we metioned events above correct?
<pace_t_zulu> yea Memphis Meetup on Sat Mar 19 most likely at Midsouth Makers Hackerspace at about 3:00-3:30pm
 * cyberanger pledges to use the mailing list more, to get out of this habit of waiting for the meeting
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: nothing to my attention in east tn (I'm gonna work on a release party in east tn, and attend others if I can, and should be able to, rent a car)
<cyberanger> anything near you?
<pace_t_zulu> sorry i've never been big on the mailing list
<cyberanger> I understand, me too, but I gotta break my bad habit of piling onto the meetings like this somehow
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: any middle tn events?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: not at the moment
<pace_t_zulu> anyone present from middle tn?
<pace_t_zulu> aside from myself?
<cyberanger> are you looking at a release party?
<pace_t_zulu> end of april?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: wrst and electricus are, but in cookeville (and I'd head that way this time, if something is drawn up, taken me too long for that trip)
<cyberanger> yeah
<cyberanger> early may, round then
<cyberanger> first weekend is the 29th, 30th and 1st
<cyberanger> we can do it sooner or later too
<pace_t_zulu> ok
<netritious> hey guys, got to jet...I'll post final info on the meetup on the loco web site asap, and if someone could send me some info on accessing the gcal I'll integrate into the web site too
<cyberanger> but for the application, I'm seeing that we don't seem to have any actual goals
<cyberanger> netritious: you'll both get that asap
<cyberanger> probally 5 minutes after the meeting and changing ice on my sprain, it'll be in your inbox
<netritious> cool...cya guys/gals!
<pace_t_zulu> later netritious
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: you have anything more you'd like to say?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: so I guess that's really more of a team leadership thing, but I've noticed that lack of long term goals
<cyberanger> after it was pointed out by a leader in another loco
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: our biggest long term goal is to be approved officially... right?
<cyberanger> (I unfortunately forget who)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: do we need to come up with goals both before and after?
<cyberanger> um, well, sorta
<cyberanger> yeah
<cyberanger> some that say what being offical will help
<cyberanger> or otherwise prove we're worthy of that, by planning a few months out, and ideas further out
<cyberanger> we hold monthly events, great, but a sense of spreading ubuntu, growing our community, that'd be helpful too
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: so we should come up with ideas to spread ubuntu in tennessee then, right?
<cyberanger> (the goals can be more brainstorming than things penned in ink, but the idea is we are looking beyond a label)
<cyberanger> yes
<cyberanger> there are perks with being offical, plan ways to put them to good use
<cyberanger> such as a box or two of cd's
<cyberanger> setup a booth at self, or just take them to a lugs installfest, and lend a hand there
<cyberanger> I need to find out what's up with east tn, exactly, but I suspect it's simply just linuxman410 and myself not being as mobile as before, and less members than before)
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: I was told we're close, but some events that spread or enhance ubuntu is an area to beef up more
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: sounds like a plan
<pace_t_zulu> [idea] plan events that spread or enhance ubuntu
<MootBot> IDEA received:  plan events that spread or enhance ubuntu
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: where did you hold your last release party, and would that be the same place this time
<cyberanger> [idea] .... and other long term goals in line with that
<MootBot> IDEA received:  .... and other long term goals in line with that
<cyberanger> just charting out locations, so I can look at this car rental plan
<cyberanger> but for the meeting, I think I'm good
* pace_t_zulu changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Next Meeting April 7th at 8:30 PM EDT/7:30 PM CDT | Welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee Team IRC Channel | Members add your info http://tr.im/nogt | Ask about our Wiki Jams
<cyberanger> #endmeeting ?
<pace_t_zulu> second
<pace_t_zulu> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 20:03.
<cyberanger> if memphis knoxville and nashville can plan close together, I'll see about a rental car for a weekend (gotten a lot cheaper due to being 21 at that point)
<cyberanger> and head to each
<cyberanger> and cookeville will probally be the friday before, with their april lug meeting
<cyberanger> gotta ask their lug about thoughts and ideas
<cyberanger> chattanooga's lug is more of any reason for a party, usually lunch on friday, that'll happen anyhow
<pace_t_zulu> i gotta get going
<cyberanger> be nice to meet everyone
<cyberanger> see you later then pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> yes it would be
<pace_t_zulu> later
<orias> o/
<cyberanger> hey orias
<orias> how was the irc meeting?
<cyberanger> uh, odd
<cyberanger> I'm usually not late
<cyberanger> on time or absent, being late made it odd
<orias> lol
<cyberanger> hey linuxman410
<cyberanger> hey linuxman410
<chris4585> cyberanger, since you are the network guru
<cyberanger> one of them
<chris4585> today I bought a used linksys wireless router for $3 it appears to be working
<cyberanger> and an area I try to excel in
<chris4585> signal strength is 100% but no internet
<cyberanger> any cheaper and that'd be a five finger discount, or a "fell of the back of a truck" sale
<chris4585> I've tried both wired and wireless and it still can't resolve google.com
<cyberanger> wan port working?
<chris4585> right not its behind another router if that makes any difference
<chris4585> well the light for #1 is on
<cyberanger> minimal, in this issue
<cyberanger> http://66.102.13.99/
<chris4585> shall I try another port?
<cyberanger> ?
<chris4585> that doesn't work, but I can connect to the router itself via my laptop via ethernet
<chris4585> its like this: modem > basic wired router > wireless router > laptop via ethernet
<cyberanger> ok, and wired is working?
<chris4585> the only thing that is working is wired and connecting to the router http://192.168.1.1
<cyberanger> what's the subnet for each
<cyberanger> wired router and wireless
<linuxman410> hi cyberanger
<cyberanger> hey linuxman410 how's it going
<linuxman410> doing good got me a enano computer looks like mac mini
<cyberanger> chris4585: like 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 wireless and 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 wired
<cyberanger> ?
<chris4585> cyberanger, give me a sec
<cyberanger> linuxman410: intresting (as long as the version of freebsd on it is actually freebsd ;-))
<linuxman410> no it has ubuntu 10.10 just got done installing
<cyberanger> linuxman410: even better
<cyberanger> chris4585: 1 uh, what's that state with a river named after it?
<cyberanger> or is it a river with a state named after it, uh
<linuxman410> mississippi
<cyberanger> linuxman410: thanks
<cyberanger> 2
<cyberanger> ....
 * cyberanger is kidding, take all the time you need chris4585 ;-)
<chris4585> cyberanger, the info you want is under status right?
<chris4585> wireless IP 192.168.1.102; broadcast address 192.168.1.255; subnet mask 255.255.255.0; default route 192.168.1.1; primary DNS 208.67.222.222
<linuxman410> going to get rid of my shuttle now
<cyberanger> chris4585: not the way I had in mind, but it's what I needed
<cyberanger> (server mindset, would have pointed you at ifconfig)
<chris4585> wired IP 192.168.0.2; subnet mask 255.255.255.0; default gateway 192.168.0.1; primary and both secondary DNS are the same
<chris4585> hrm
<cyberanger> chris4585: ok, good different subnets
<cyberanger> can you go to the linksys status page see if WAN is using dhcp
<chris4585> Connection Type: automatic - configuration - DHCP
<cyberanger> and it has a WAN ip?
<chris4585> cyberanger, what do you mean exactly by WAN?
<chris4585> I believe I found a setup guide for what I want, I think I should probably try this
<cyberanger> Wide Area Network
<cyberanger> vs local area network
<cyberanger> (normally that router is gonna be right next to your satellite modem, hence wide(r) area)
<chris4585> you mean the modem..?
<chris4585> I'm still a bit confused
<chris4585> the modem is 192.168.1; first wired router is 192.168.1.1; I just set the wireless modem to be 192.168.2.2
<cyberanger> that linksys wireless router has four ports
<cyberanger> for the lan
<chris4585> so far I seem to be able to access my modem's address (192.168.1) via the laptop connected to the wireless modem
<chris4585> yes
<cyberanger> the 5th is the WAN or INTERNET port
<cyberanger> one in the same
<chris4585> ah
<chris4585> I gotcha
<chris4585> Oh wait
<cyberanger> but since you've got the wired route in the middle, that's gotta use the wan port
<cyberanger> and all three have seperate subnets
<cyberanger> modem is 192.168.1.0 it sounds like
<chris4585> cyberanger, I think I got the issue fixed by changing the second router IP to 192.168.2.2
<cyberanger> that was it
<cyberanger> collision
<chris4585> yeah well derp, I fixered it lol
<chris4585> sorry I bugged you cyberanger lol
<cyberanger> not a problem
<cyberanger> it was only my first guess ;-)
<chris4585> ah sweet, I got probably a $50 - $80 router for $3 and it works
<cyberanger> chris4585: no sweat, minor, first guess on the issue and done
<cyberanger> what model?
<chris4585> WRT150N
<cyberanger> nice
<chris4585> cyberanger, is my guessing right?
<chris4585> price wise
<cyberanger> oh, uh, probally
<cyberanger> it's an odd market
<cyberanger> demand kinda messes it up
<chris4585> indeed
<cyberanger> maybe lower end of that, due to the WRT300N (not necessarlly a real model number, but the point being dual band, double speed)
<cyberanger> but the linksys WRT54GL which I'm quite loyal to, is still in that range too
<chris4585> ah
<cyberanger> as I said odd
 * cyberanger can't find where he put his spare sim cards, ugh me and my junk 'drawer'
<cyberanger> hey electricus
<cyberanger> poor tab complete (however if your around electricus I've got a question for ya)
<cyberanger> hey elijah-m`
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> hey vychune
<vychune> good err night i guess lol how you doing man
<cyberanger> painfully well
<cyberanger> and aside from my leg, just well ;-)
<cyberanger> you
<cyberanger> ?
<vychune> what happened?
<cyberanger> vychune: not 100% sure
<vychune> bad ethernet cord
<cyberanger> not a broken bone (too little pain for the swelling)
<vychune> lol
<cyberanger> my guess is a sprain, which makes some sense
<cyberanger> I'm used to blisters, walk everywhere
<cyberanger> but hiking boots lessen the chance for sprains
<cyberanger> and rollerblades too
<cyberanger> I sorta fell on blades today, but not on the ankle, I fell trying to get off that foot
<cyberanger> took of the blades, and put on the boots
<cyberanger> walked home slowly and carefully, before the adriline crash
<cyberanger> sh*t happens, idk :-)
<vychune> ouch
<cyberanger> yeah, and I walk everywhere (buses help to a point) so it might have just been buildup from something else a month ago for all I know
<cyberanger> more swelling than pain, that's why I know it's minor
<cyberanger> that and the weight I applied getting home
<cyberanger> nerve issues wouldn't cause swelling, no fall near the pain to cause a fracture
<cyberanger> and if it was a stress fracture, I couldn't have applied that much use out of it
<cyberanger> so it'll be fine in a week
<cyberanger> vychune: I've done worse rock climbing
<cyberanger> my guess, pretty much tripped on a cat down the stairs a week ago
<vychune> ok then lol
<cyberanger> and the rollerblades might have just hit a tipping point
<vychune> might be blood swell though
<cyberanger> those are easy to check
<cyberanger> well, for the scale and placement at least
<cyberanger> other thing might be a tendon
<cyberanger> I'm just glad it wasn't my back or sholdur or knee
<cyberanger> that's what usually suffers
<techMiles> hmm. I'm getting an error when I try to ./configure the latest znc
<cyberanger> barely hit the crashpad, those two hit harder
<techMiles> it says it cannot find a library containing dlopen
<cyberanger> techMiles: irc bouncers, not used one in a long time
<cyberanger> ubuntu?
<techMiles> cyberanger, yeah.
<techMiles> ubuntu server
<techMiles> have build-essential
<techMiles> installed
<techMiles> ran build-dep znc
<techMiles> locate dlopen finds a few things
<cyberanger> build-essential
<cyberanger> libssl-dev
<cyberanger> libperl-dev
<cyberanger> pkg-config
<cyberanger> libc-ares-dev
<cyberanger> that's all there?
<techMiles> should be but will triple check
<techMiles> yes.
<techMiles> all newest vers
<cyberanger> hrm
<cyberanger> why are you building from source anyhow?
<techMiles> cyberanger, because the package in the repos is veryyyy old
<techMiles> .07x. latest stable is .096
<cyberanger> lucid?
<techMiles> yes
<cyberanger> ah, ok
<cyberanger> cannot find a library contianing dlopen, is that word for word?
<techMiles> checking for library containing dlopen... no
<techMiles> configure: error: Could not find dlopen. ZNC will not work on this box until you upgrade this ancient system or at least install the necessary system libraries.
<techMiles> is verbatim
<cyberanger> lol, @ancient, but ok
<cyberanger> techMiles: is tcl installed?
<techMiles> cyberanger, yes
<cyberanger> so It's not seeing that dlopen
<vychune> is said ancient wow lol
<cyberanger> um, znc is c++ if I recall
<techMiles> yes
<cyberanger> libc should have it
<techMiles> I have libc
<cyberanger> permission error?
<techMiles> shouldn't be
<techMiles> will try though incase
<techMiles> well sudo ./configure didn't fix it
<techMiles> guys in znc told me to try the non-git source.
<techMiles> anyway
<techMiles> bedtime. will worry about it later.
<techMiles> g'night guiz.
<cyberanger> hehe, lol
<cyberanger> I'm off for awhile
<vychune> gn
 * wrst_ finally returns after installing natty alpha 3 failed miserably
 * wrst finally returns after installing natty alpha 3 failed miserably
<wrst> there that's better
<wrst> well other than my spelling
<linuxman410> anyone here
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> i have a T2050 1.6GHz 533MHz 2MB  is this processor not 64 bit wrst cause it will not let me install 64 bit ubuntu
<wrst> hmm not familiar with that one linuxman410
<wrst> probably fake, but still funny: http://failblog.org/2011/03/03/epic-fail-photos-traffic-sign-fail-2/
<xTEMPLARx_> whee
<wrst> hello xTEMPLARx_ what's up?
<wrst> and there are two of you!
<xTEMPLARx_> yeah
<xTEMPLARx_> my linux box is not being used atm
<wrst> what?????
<xTEMPLARx_> hardware problems cause it to lock up frequently if I'm using it
<xTEMPLARx_> its UP
<xTEMPLARx_> i can remote into it
<xTEMPLARx_> and use my filestores on it
<wrst> btw quassel works on windows also ;)
<xTEMPLARx_> but if I try to do my daily work on it, it hard locks
<wrst> that's not good what's causing that?
<xTEMPLARx_> i know but I got new parts coming in today so no sense in going thru all the installation when I'm just gonna be right back on it later today
<xTEMPLARx_> not to mention I got work to do lol
<xTEMPLARx_> not sure
<wrst> oh no not work!!!!! on a friday!!!! are you mad?
<xTEMPLARx_> i thought it was because I switched processors, but it does it with either processor
<xTEMPLARx_> the machine's been on 24-7 for about 6 years, though, so I guess its about time for it to die
<xTEMPLARx_> and I only say that because its a cheapo base-level box anyway
<xTEMPLARx_> but that's okay
<xTEMPLARx_> thanks to this, I'm upgrading to a nice gigabyte mobo, quad-core amd with 4gb of ram
<wrst> cool xTEMPLARx_
<wrst> nice specs
<wrst> i love the gigabyte mobo's that I've used
<xTEMPLARx_> I wanted an ASUS mobo but couldn't find one that had great reviews in the price range i was looking in
<xTEMPLARx_> did find a gigabyte one tho
<wrst> i don't think you will be disappointed i started out looking for asus the last one i bought also
<xTEMPLARx_> i hope it'll do me well
<xTEMPLARx_> since building my machine at home, i'm digging on the AMD systems anyway, and this machine will be the first AMD-based system in our office building.
<xTEMPLARx_> this has been a primarily intel-based house till this :D
<wrst> yes i've always used AMD mainly due to price but always had good luck with them
<xTEMPLARx_> so I'll be completely the oddball... the only guy running linux and on an AMD platform
<wrst> AMD and linux seem to kinda go together anyway
<xTEMPLARx_> i believe the gigabyte has an ATI onboard graphics card, though... which is fine since I have a PCI-E nvidia to swap into it anyway
<wrst> yeah i don't particularly care for ATI graphics
<orias> o/
<wrst> hello orias
<xTEMPLARx_> howdy orias
<xTEMPLARx_> well I'm not particularly anti-ATI or anything, but since it doesn't play nice with linux, that just keeps me in their camp.  That, and I've had many years of great service with them.
<xTEMPLARx_> NVIDIA that is
<xTEMPLARx_> keeps me in NVIDIA's camp
<xTEMPLARx_> after i re-read that it didn't seem very clear, but I prolly made it worse
<xTEMPLARx_> wb wrst
<wrst_> hmm i netslpitted :)
<xTEMPLARx_> yeah its weird... i saw a netsplit message for chibi but not for anybody else
<wrst_> yeah got a message yesterday they were having some issues
<wrst_> looks like they are continuting today
<electricus> cyberanger: yes..sorry slow to get back to ya
<electricus> what were you needing?
<electricus> windows 1.0 thru 7 upgrades. pretty interesting:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPnehDhGa14&feature=player_embedded
<electricus> he upgrades through every version and doom2 still runs. ha
<electricus> in vmware at least
<electricus> m$ does deserve an applause for their efforts.. that's pretty amazing for over 20yrs of upgrading
<xTEMPLARx> whee
<xTEMPLARx> quad-core amd with 4gb ram upgrade complete, and no OS changes to make
<xTEMPLARx> yay linux!
<xTEMPLARx> netsplit city today
<xTEMPLARx> and nary a discussion to be found
<wrst> we have all been talking to ourselves when we have been split xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> I guess so
<wrst> which is nothing new i talk to myself all the time
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<xTEMPLARx> i hear ya...
<xTEMPLARx> days like today, that's me, I think
<xTEMPLARx> did you see my latest shot of my son, wrst?  http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150112728142390&set=a.32166272389.39699.529452389&ref=nf
<wrst> rough day?
<xTEMPLARx> nah not so much rough as in just odd
<wrst> i like odd :)cool pic xTEMPLARx!
<xTEMPLARx> hehe thanks
<xTEMPLARx> he loves "motorbycicles"
<xTEMPLARx> it was hard to get him off of it when it was time to put it away
<xTEMPLARx> played much with the most recent rendition of gnome shell?
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i downloaded the live cd, i was NOT impressed
<wrst> unity doesn't make me scream for joy either but i like it better than gnome shell
<Xpistos> Hey, does Netritious host the loco website?
<cyberanger> Xpistos: yes
<cyberanger> is there an issue
<Xpistos> yep
<cyberanger> what is it?
<Xpistos> can you get on it?
<cyberanger> his nameservers are down it appears
<cyberanger> 75.151.217.203
<cyberanger> it's his nameservers
<cyberanger> http://75.151.217.203/
<cyberanger> that's working
<Xpistos> oh
<Xpistos> Okay then the box with the loco website must be at a different location then
<cyberanger> yeah, NS1.NETRITIOUS.COM and NS2.NETRITIOUS.COM and NETRITIOUS.COM are down, which to me suggests his nameservers are having issues
<cyberanger> Xpistos: why do you say that?
<Xpistos> cause Alt3redEgos.com is hosted there to and must stuff is totally down. I was just curious where the loco stuff was
<cyberanger> Xpistos: yours is up here
<cyberanger> Xpistos: everyones is now
<cyberanger> both sites were affected by his nameservers being down
<Xpistos> yeah
<Xpistos> just went up then
<Xpistos> I hope he hit the comcast guy hard!
<cyberanger> both sites were never down, just the domain name
<cyberanger> comcast guy?
<Xpistos> yeah, he had comcast comeing out to look at the problem as his connection was down
<cyberanger> so everything was down then today
<cyberanger> nameservers just take longer
<Xpistos> yep
<Xpistos> it is back down now
<cyberanger> http://75.151.217.202/ too?
<cyberanger> I've got both still up
<cyberanger> Xpistos: what dns server are you using?
<wrst> Xpistos: last i checked that stuff was up for me too yes it is
<Xpistos> it was up for asecond or to then back down
<Xpistos> now it is back up
<cyberanger> all I ever caught was his nameservers
<cyberanger> and they came right back up
<cyberanger> been trying to add some redundancy to things, slowly
<cyberanger> I already have ubuntu-tennessee.org's DNS info covered
<cyberanger> thus I knew the IP address from that
<cyberanger> didn't think about our actual site
<cyberanger> as it is right now, all our eggs in one basket (netritious has done a great job handling our basket, but comcast has fallen short on people before)
<cyberanger> Google is shutting down Gizmo5 http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/04/google-to-shut-down-gizmo5-on-april-3/
<cyberanger> this irratates me
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-05
<techMiles> oh btw guys. is anyone allowed at the meetings?
<cyberanger> techMiles: our meetings?
<cyberanger> like last nights?
<techMiles> like the meetups
<cyberanger> oh, physical meetups, anyone in good spirit, yeah
<cyberanger> that's the idea, draw more into ubuntu
<techMiles> okay I might pull a professor of mine along if he can make it
<cyberanger> it's people in bad spirit, bad image on the gathering (doubt your professer would be on that list)
<techMiles> Nah.
<techMiles> He loooves linux.
<techMiles> but he keeps badgering me to join more computer-related groups towards my interests and is riding me about going to either work full-time at a company where they'll encourage (read: make and/or help pay) me to get further education, or going to a 4-year college
<cyberanger> well, does this qualify ;-)
<techMiles> lol yeah.
<cyberanger> and your a member of the lug?
<cyberanger> out in your area?
<techMiles> what = member?
<cyberanger> Golem I think
<cyberanger> (you are memphis area, right, or is nashville closer)
<techMiles> memphis
<cyberanger> GOLEM is the lug there, are you a member of GOLEM
<techMiles> uh. no.
<techMiles> never heard of GOLEM
<cyberanger> http://www.midsouthmakers.org/2010/07/revival-of-the-memphis-linux-users-group/
<cyberanger> http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/meetups/243/
<techMiles> ty
<cyberanger> anyone here remember galant14b?
<cyberanger> wrst: ^
<linuxman410> anyone here
<vychune> o/
<wrst> cyberanger: I do!
<cyberanger> I found out why he hadn't been around for a good while
<cyberanger> he had moved to MI, and is now in IL
<cyberanger> and a few other places over the months
<cyberanger> http://www.sullivanrealm.net/2011/03/02/march-move/
<cyberanger> wrst: so it makes sense
<wrst> yes cyberanger didn't know you didn't know that I'm friends with him on facebook and had caught that
<cyberanger> wrst: lol
<cyberanger> maybe I did
<cyberanger> idk
<cyberanger> he's been up there awhile, just the second move is news
<cyberanger> but, I don't recall if I knew before or not
 * cyberanger fooliahly attempts to beat the quiet our of this channel with a hockey stick
<wrst> ouch cyberanger
<techMiles> ohello everybody. :)
<wrst> hey techMiles!
<techMiles> what's up?
<wrst> very little just fixing my moms laptop
<wrst> you?
<techMiles> relaxing here.
<techMiles> spring break! w00t!
<wrst> ahh used to be one of my favorite times of the year :)
<techMiles> :D
<techMiles> this one is going to be full of messy homework. :D
<techMiles> so I will be at least 1ch ahead in eevery class
<wrst> not so cool
<techMiles> noo o it's great!
<wrst> oh well that is cool :)
<techMiles> I start work the monday we get back
<techMiles> at the college.
<techMiles> so I will have some downtime (paid) for homework then, too.
<wrst> well techMiles my mom's laptop is fixed, updates downloading she will be back in ubuntu bliss shortly so i'm going to go and see where the wife wants to eat at
<techMiles> but will be a lab assistant there.
<wrst> awesome techMiles!
<wrst> nothing like paid down time :)
<wrst> see you later
<techMiles> wrst, hehe. good job. :D *loves me some ubuntu*
<techMiles> ttyl
<wrst> oh well techMiles i'm back
<wrst> :)
<techMiles> wrst, oh? not wanting to eat nywhere? lol
<wrst> but easy fix evidently the disk was writing and she pulled the power or the battery ran down or something
<techMiles> roh no
<wrst> no wife wanting to eat at a place that doesn't open til 4 so i must wait 1.5 hours!
<techMiles> Ahh
<wrst> so reeses cups are now going in my mouth
<techMiles> lmao
<wrst> t- 30 minutes... :)
<cyberanger> wrst: till diabites
<wrst> ha no until ribs!
<wrst> and they were good!
<cyberanger> reeses cups and ribs, I'll rephrase s/diabeties/heart\ attack/
<wrst> dying happy !
<cyberanger> while I value that, I'd prefer living
 * cyberanger loves a bumper sticker "when I die, I want to die like my grandfather, in my sleep, not like is passengers, kicking and screaming")
<orias> lol
<cyberanger> dark humour, but it sells two points, people want to die happy, nobody said anything about dying today
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger
<cyberanger> so live happy, and with luck, both those wishes will be true
<wrst> well i'm out for the afternoon see you later cyberanger
<cyberanger> and in the mean time, eat some ribs
<cyberanger> wrst: afternoons over, but ok
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-06
<vychune> 346123
<vychune> o/
<chibihogoshino> numbers ?
 * cyberanger is beat
<chibihogoshino> beat ?
<vychune> -+
<cyberanger> worn out
<vychune> dropped my keyboard
<cyberanger> twice?
<vychune> yep
<vychune> why r u tired
<cyberanger> vychune: I'd presume lack of sleep, todays work, the fact it's shy of midnight, or just finally unable to stay up non-stop
<cyberanger> I dunno what the reason is, bit the fact remains :-/
<vychune> those will do it
<cyberanger> awesome, too much time on the clock, forced one and a half hour break
<cyberanger> and it'll be longer than that (gotta grab more cat5 cable, we're short)
<cyberanger> next time I do a job on this scale, I'm bringing an extra 5ft, and a "How to kill somebody with network cord for Dummies" book
<vychune> lol
<cyberanger> I knew this was at least a two man job (luckily a 2nd person stepped up this morning) but nobody came out to really check measurements and what not
<vychune> bummer
<cyberanger> this might have been a three person bit, due to snaking cable between drywall and routing around some think firewall material
<cyberanger> only in some ways it's a bummer
<cyberanger> but the upside isn't here yet
<cyberanger> when this job is done, I'll have met a few more presidents
<cyberanger> ;-)
<vychune> hmm ok
<cyberanger> vychune: in case you didn't catch that, pull out your wallet, and look for anything green
<vychune> oh those presidents
<cyberanger> yes, a much sought after paycheck
<vychune> care to share lol
<cyberanger> oh, yes, with my coworker on this project, cell phone provider, ISP, hosting provider
<vychune> lol
<cyberanger> and If I'm luckly, myself
<vychune> LOL
<cyberanger> well, actually I care not to, wish not to, but don't really want to be flogged either
<vychune> well i had my laugh.
<vychune> going to bed
<vychune> and so should u
<cyberanger> (and my coworker will probally flog me with the suv, somehow)
<cyberanger> vychune: oh, I will be
<vychune> lol
<vychune> o\
<cyberanger> once the cat 5 is here, we'll see how far we are
<vychune> k
<cyberanger> we might finish now, and be done, or sleep and spend another half day here
<cyberanger> see you later vychune
<vychune> hope everything turns into green
<vychune> night
<cyberanger> if it doesn't, I'll settle for red (but it will
<cyberanger> I wouldn't put myself through this if I didn't think the ends are 100% my favor)
<chibihogoshino> soooo
<chibihogoshino> what to do ..
<chibihogoshino> i removed my kernel
<cyberanger>  chibihogoshino your entire kernel
<cyberanger> no version remains
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<cyberanger> and yet your still online
<chibihogoshino> the boot dir was empty
<cyberanger> oh crap
<chibihogoshino> i put it back with apt-get
<cyberanger> are you livedisking it then
<chibihogoshino> no.. it never went off line
<cyberanger> ok, but boot is still toast
<chibihogoshino> i repopulated the boot dir
<chibihogoshino> ran update_grub and it seams ok for now
<chibihogoshino> ill find out when i reboot sometime
<cyberanger> then you seem to be ok
<chibihogoshino> i was shur it was going to crash with no kernel files
<cyberanger> it should be impossible to remove your kernel
<cyberanger> well, via a package manager
<chibihogoshino> yeah thats what i thought
<cyberanger> but you could have nuked the bootloaded
<cyberanger> less of a problem, equally frustrating
<chibihogoshino> i hope not
<chibihogoshino> i dont have a live disk right now
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: what's your version?
<chibihogoshino> 2.6.32-20
<chibihogoshino> er 2.6.32-30
<cyberanger> 10.04, 10.10 (lucid or maverick)
<cyberanger> sorry for that confusion
<chibihogoshino> oh
<chibihogoshino> 10.04
<cyberanger> well, grab a blank disc
<cyberanger> eject && read && eject -t && wget http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso && wodim speed=0 ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<cyberanger> that'll cover you
<chibihogoshino> oh .. heh i didnt even think of using a cd
<cyberanger> well, it's working atm
<cyberanger> your short a disc, that'll fix that
<cyberanger> or perhaps a usb drive
<chibihogoshino> i have a 10.04 and 10.10 iso
<cyberanger> wget http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso && usb-creator
<chibihogoshino> i have 10.04 on a memory card just no reader right now
<cyberanger> ah, then nothing is stopping you from making a boot card/disc now
<cyberanger> before a reboot
<chibihogoshino> yep.  other than me being lazy and not wanting to move off the couch
<cyberanger> sudo make $USER/asandwhich
<cyberanger> I get being lazy
<chibihogoshino> when i am really sleep deprived i have had thoughts like that
 * cyberanger thanks sudo for the speedy service, but I don't recall having any turkey or swiss in the fridge
<chibihogoshino> i wish i could apt-get my self a pizza
<chibihogoshino> pizza-get
<cyberanger> isn't delivery easy enough
<cyberanger> well, a sunday at 9AM perhaps not, but yeah
<chibihogoshino> pizza-get lt sauce 1/2 mush-cheese 1/2 cheese
<chibihogoshino> well its about time.. adding support for the mic in the sound options
<chibihogoshino> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/natty-sound-menu-adds-microphone-slider-for-skype-calls
<chibihogoshino> everyone opens at 11 :-(
<cyberanger> we've got a few sooner
<cyberanger> 40 minutes
<chibihogoshino> i miss this place http://www.campusfood.com/restaurant.asp?campusid=76&mlid=257781
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: don't think we have one of them here
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> two pieces would fill you
<Xpistos> hi guys
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-02-27
 * wrst yawns
<chris4585> morning wrst
<wrst> howdy chris4585
<wrst> what's up?
<chris4585> not much, just got home from work
<chris4585> you?
<wrst> oh slaving away
<wrst> or something like that
<wrst> actually looking about dual booting ubuntu phone
<wrst> so not working much at the moment
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> nice
<wrst> yeah not worht trying yet but looks like it will be an option
<wrst> i will probably just flash it and back up my current rom as long as it all plays nice with clockwork
<chris4585> have fun with that
<chris4585> I wouldn't try it yet because it really isn't functional
<chris4585> just a bunch of dummy information and buttons that don't work
<wrst> ha ha yeah chris4585 i'm not doing it yet
<wrst> if i can have service, mobile data and a browser I will give it a go
<wrst> i don't think cdma works with it yet
<chris4585> good luck when you do
<chris4585> I really want to get a tablet sometime with ubuntu, just for the native apps
<wrst> yeah but the thing is it doesn't use x11 or wayland for video so I wonder how many native apps will work?
<chris4585> wrst, not sure, possibly there is a api that is compatible with x11 apps?
<wrst> they are using the same thing android uses
<wrst> chris4585: and a cyanogenmod base minus dalvik
<wrst> so I would this k it should be snappy without being more or less a VM like android
<wrst> but must say my current phone is plenty snappy
<chris4585> snappy is nice
<wrst> yes
<wrst> on phones it can be expensive is the only thing
<chris4585> mhm
<wrst> well this s3 didn't cost much on the front end but Verizon gets full price plus from you
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-01
<wrst> morning chris4585
<chris4585> morning
 * wrst yawns a little more
<wrst> hello Guest35971
<Guest35971> hello, newbie here in TN. tired of Windoze. looking for places to get help when I need it.
<wrst> Guest35971: well we will do our best!
<Guest35971> i'm reading and learning a lot. took unix in college years ago so some terminal commands are familiar. my big challenge is to get Quicken to work in Wine
<wrst> Guest35971: if you are coming from windows, have you considered running a windows virtual machine in virtual box?
<Guest35971> is this a good place to ask questions like this or is there a better location for wine help
<wrst> good way to have your cake and eat it too
<wrst> Guest35971: for wine I don't know anyone here that is great at it, what version of quicken are you using?
<Guest35971> that is what I'm doing now but that requires keeping a legal copy of windows
<wrst> Guest35971: was windows installed on the computer you are running it on?
<wrst> that you are running ubuntu on i mean
<Guest35971> yes, but i've never had a legit copy of win7
<wrst> well, there are places... i will leave that at that :)
<Guest35971> could go back to XP in the VM but don't want too. I like the challenge. I read that Quicken is one of the big reasons folks don't switch
<wrst> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=107
<wrst> what version of quicken are you using?
<wrst> looks like many are pretty well supported
<Guest35971> my stumble in wine right now is that dotnet20 doesn't want to install properly
<wrst> I have no clue on that sadly Guest35971 you might try a wine irc chat but not for sure how helpful etc they are really
<Guest35971> yes, suprisingly so but still having issues getting it to work.
<wrst> but either way hang around here we can do pretty well with any linux issues
<Guest35971> do you use gDevilspie?
<wrst> also are you running the version of wine that matches up with the version of the software that has always been a pain for me
<wrst> heard of it never used it
<Guest35971> Quicken
<Guest35971> Version	2013 Rental Property Manager
<Guest35971> shows platinum on Fedora 18
<wrst> hmm and wine says that has platinum support :\
<wrst> be back after lunch Guest35971 gottar run do some real work for a few, hang around if you can!
<Guest35971> yep, hangin
<Guest35971> good luck with real work... never did like that stuff
<wrst> Guest35971: sorry work had me longer than I expexted
<pace_t_zulu> what's up guys
<pace_t_zulu> don't see any new names in here
<pace_t_zulu> how's it going wrst?
<wrst> hey pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> how you doing?
<wrst> doing great twayneprice and you?
<pace_t_zulu> i'm pace_t_zulu ... and i'm confused
<wrst> hmm meant pace_t_zulu sorry talking to twayneprice elsewhere :)
<wrst> so how you doing pace_t_zulu?
<pace_t_zulu> doing pretty good
<pace_t_zulu> been busy and hell ... but seems like i've just wound up on my biggest project over the past 2 months
<wrst> ahh and on a friday at that, good deal
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i've got 2 apps on the app store and pretty much finished the 3rd yesterday
<wrst> that's cool pace_t_zulu
<wrst> what type of apps, if you are free to say?
<pace_t_zulu> yea ... rather in a pm though ... i just don't like how this channel logs our conversations
<cyberanger>  too big brother
<wrst> cyberanger: i shouldn't have been giving out nuclear secrets here?
<wrst> and good afternoon
<cyberanger> when should you ever give out nuclear secrets
<wrst> well...
<wrst> guess you are right, wish i could take that back
<cyberanger> I mean honestly, they're worth so much, you should sell them >:-)
<cyberanger> you could make a killing
 * cyberanger hopes everyone in the channel remembers how much of a (horrible) joker I am
<Unit193> Yepo, always the lame jokes.
<Unit193> :-----------D
<wrst> nothing like blowing up the planet for cheap
<RagnarokAngel> wrst: context?
<wrst> ha ha RagnarokAngel
<wrst> we were talking about this channel being logged and I made the comment I shouldn't have been discussing nuclear secrets
<wrst> I really wasn't
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-02
<RagnarokAngel> ah
<RagnarokAngel> thanks
<wrst> ha you thought I had discovered something
<RagnarokAngel> or were just maniacal
<wrst> that could be... you believed my first story so I'm sticking with it
<RagnarokAngel> so this playstation 4 is going to be an x86_64 with an eight core APU
<RagnarokAngel> why does it come with a controller instead of a keyboard?
<chris4585> because it is a console
<RagnarokAngel> barely
<chris4585> well its sony's way of saying we were stupid when they went with cell
<RagnarokAngel> definitely right there
<RagnarokAngel> How much are these expected to cost?
<chris4585> not to mention 8gbs of gddr5 ram
<chris4585> they haven't said, but most people are assuming $350 - $450
<RagnarokAngel> is there anything comparable at that price range for that much processing power?
<chris4585> eh, well the cpu with it is clocked at like 1.6ghz per core or something similar to that, but they will have 8gbs of gddr5 ram I believe
<RagnarokAngel> yeah, wikipedia says the same about 8gbs of gddr5
 * RagnarokAngel noticed his clockspeed is 1.73ghz for 2 cores.
<chris4585> 3.4ghz quadcore here
<chris4585> eventually I'm looking at that fx 8350 8core :)
<Unit193> Mind compiling something for me then?  OOMKiller just took out the compile. :P
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> Unit193, 86_64?
<chris4585> I could if you really wanted
<Unit193> That's what I just tried, but ideally i386.  I've got a pentium D that has enough ram/swap, just takes a while (and failed last time. :P )
<Unit193> chris4585: Kidding, but thanks a lot!
<chris4585> ah, I have plenty of ram too, lol I rarely get 45% of my 16gbs :<
<RagnarokAngel> I'm getting myself a new computer for christmas
<chris4585> oh nice
<RagnarokAngel> because I'd like to have a problem not being able to use all my ram.
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> its a nice problem to have
<chris4585> ram is pretty cheap these days, for 16gbs of ram you can get for $70 - $80
<Unit193> But the RAM being the best thing in the computer isn't the best feeling. :P
<chris4585> lol true
<RagnarokAngel> if it wasn't for the ssd that I put in this ageing laptop I wouldn't be able to keep using it
<chris4585> ah, I'm looking to buy an SSD eventually, I just got my job so it wont be too long now
<RagnarokAngel> even on this old hardware I boot up to login in under 3 seconds
<RagnarokAngel> well
<RagnarokAngel> I should actually time that and not throw numbers around
<chris4585> nice, I kind of did a cheap upgrade, for $24 I bought a 16gb usb3 flash drive for my root partition, and I boot up rather quickly and everything loads, etc.. it takes maybe 3 seconds to shutdown
<chris4585> with that setup I think it takes maybe 15 - 20 seconds to boot, but that includes my bios
<RagnarokAngel> my friend had a fast boot bios and I was always impressed with his SSD boot times
<chris4585> yeah those are nice
<chris4585> but mine is fast enough right now I don't mind, my computer is already on by the time I put on socks and shirt in the morning and off by the time I stand up at night to unplug it
<chris4585> good enough for me lol
<RagnarokAngel> lol
 * cyberanger has a clockspeed of 4.0 Ghz for 8 cores
<cyberanger> and 32GB of DDR3 RAM
<cyberanger> something tells me when I do get my GPU, I'll still have a PS4 killer
<cyberanger> oh, and I do wind up using 75% of that 32GB
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> nice
<chris4585> cyberanger, I ended up buying a gtx 660 ftw signature edition from EGVA
<chris4585> its a killer and does exactly what I wanted
<cyberanger> nice, I'm thinking lower end, but with a ton of outputs
<cyberanger> like AMD/ATI's Eyefiniti series
<chris4585> ah
<chris4585> well 7850 is relatively cheap
<chris4585> for the bang
<cyberanger> I kinda want to grab six monitors, set them up in 2x3 grid
<cyberanger> top three are displays, one on the left, network traffic, one on the right processes, middle tied to a camera or six
<cyberanger> bottom three for work
<chris4585> o.O
<cyberanger> chris4585: questions or just a "I'm Crazy" look?
<chris4585> just a lot of monitors
<chris4585> I only like one monitor
<cyberanger> well, typically so do I, but this is gonna be for managing enough servers, the real estate is worth it
<cyberanger> I think it's wound up to be 20 servers now
<chris4585> ah
<wrst> hello chris4585
 * wrst says hello an hour late
<chris4585> wrst, hi
<wrst> having a good Saturday chris4585 ?
<chris4585> its saturday?
<chris4585> lol what
<chris4585> doesn't feel like it
<chris4585> I guess so, worked today, am tired now
<chris4585> wrst, you?
<wrst> chris4585: i was waiting on chinese, now home, have eaten so i'm fat and happy :)
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> sounds good
<chris4585> haven't had chinese in a long time
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-03
<wrst> it was good now i feel like a slug
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> as soon as I got home I ate left over chili and gummy worms...
<wrst> ha ha strange combo!
<chris4585> and half a butterfinger
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> I was like, om nom nom nom energy
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> hey you eat what you like... or what you have sometimes :)
<chris4585> yep
<chris4585> lol
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-02-24
<Azeban> Hello, hello, hello
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-02-25
<FredN> howdy all
<Unit193> Howdy, Fred.
<wrst> hey hey FredN
<FredN> hi wrst
<wrst> Unit193: i downloaded 14.04
<Unit193> And?
<wrst> how are you doing?
<wrst> havent looked at it yet
<Unit193> They're starting to reather bother me again. :/
<Unit193> I've looked at Lubuntu and Xubuntu, but none of the others. :P
<wrst> Unit193: bother you how?
<wrst> FredN: all going well?
<FredN> i am having a self-inflicted issue
<Unit193> Little pain, any clothes touching them, etc.
<FredN> i tried to create/modify .pam_environment
<wrst> ahh staples... not ubuntu
<wrst> FredN: what does that do?
<FredN> funky syntax wouldn't let me login
<wrst> thats not good :)
<FredN> it's a file that sets environment variables on startup
<FredN> well i managed to get to it in recovery mode with the shell
<FredN> and erase the variables i made
<wrst> that can be handy
<FredN> also renamed the file
<FredN> still can't login haha
<FredN> i'm in as a guest right now
<FredN> been trying to figure out what else i messed up
<wrst> i bet Unit193 can help if the pain meds haven't kicked in
<Unit193> Haven't taken any.
<Unit193> .{ICE,X}authority?  What happens exactly?  Looked at logs?
<FredN> what is .{ICE,X}
<Unit193> Means I'm too lazy to type out .Xauthority and .ICEauthority.
<FredN> oh i see haha
<Unit193> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm  .{X,ICE}authority
<wrst> Unit193: you always have the answer even after being cut on
<FredN> Ok when I try to login the problem that keeps coming up is various commands cannot be located because /bin is not in my path
<wrst> something I think like this will fix it temporarily:
<wrst> export PATH=/usr/bin:/bin
<wrst> howdy Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> hi wrst
<FredN> My path was changed to something I recently installed
<FredN>  I used export PATH
<Unit193> So you null'd it?
<FredN> I am about to see if this works
<FredN>  using export PATH made a big difference in my level of control
<FredN>  so I think I actually did what I needed to
<FredN> Seems fixed :D
<wrst> Unit193: https://www.dropbox.com/s/pbzpezyly9tx4ob/IMG_20140224_211732.jpg
<FredN> Thanks for the help guys. Good night
<wrst> FredN: if you did what i posted i dont think that will stick after rebooting
<wrst> Omnifrog: how is the grandbaby doing?
<FredN>  wrst I did the sticky version
<Omnifrog> doing great!
<Unit193> wrst: 3 minutes?
<Unit193> 30?
<FredN>  but I used the temporary version to make it stick
<Omnifrog> the kids were over yesterday
<Omnifrog> Madelyn had the hickups
<wrst> Unit193: ??
<Omnifrog> is was adorable
<wrst> cool :)
<Unit193> How long it lasts. :P
<wrst> oh its going on the spinning drive
<wrst> not ssd
<wrst> so certainly not primary
<wrst> ok yeah the shopping lens is horrible, nothing like having someone half naked on your search results the very first time you use an OS
<Unit193> 0_o
<wrst> yeah Unit193 you may be correct may not last for long because that is absolute garbage
<wrst> oh and Unit193 apt is slow :P
<Unit193> Meh.
<wrst> but its fine, the other stuff is not good
<wrst> and it does  alot too, pacman does nothing other than install stuff
<wrst> well Unit193 this is like windows 98 just spent 20 mintues searching how to get rid of bloat/crapware
<Unit193> wrst: In the settings thingy there's a privacy thingy, select the thingy.
<wrst> it kept locking up
<wrst> now I can select it :)
<wrst> go figure
<wrst> but I wanted the stuff gone didn't want to disable it anyway
<wrst> ok Unit193, when you get all the junk off the desktop its not so bad
<wrst> its actually fairly nice
<wrst> Unit193: so... feeling better today?
<Unit193> 'bout the same for now.
<wrst> from what I understand you should start feeling better progressively a few days after? so hopefully you are getting close
<Unit193> Slowly, but nevertheless.
<wrst> way too slowly no doubt
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-02-26
<cyberanger> wb excid3_
<excid3_> long long long time
<excid3_> I haven't signed into irccloud for ages
<wrst> afternoon chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<chris4585> I bought a vpn and I'm liking it
<wrst> cool chris4585
<cyberanger> chris4585: what provider? what for?
<chris4585> cyberanger, privateinternetaccess, and just for basic browsing and privacy
<chris4585> http://imgur.com/a/s6IGS
<cyberanger> chris4585: nice
<chris4585> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3334192725
<chris4585> I am liking it, downloads, youtube, etc, loads fast
<wrst> sweet chris4585
<chris4585> how are you wrst and cyberanger ?
<cyberanger> think they have a UK server too, so BBC iPlayer, 4oD and ITV are options for more content
<wrst> i'm good cyberanger
<cyberanger> doing well chris4585
<chris4585> yeah they have a few to choose from, I just chose a local florida server
<cyberanger> working on wordpress and openvpn
<chris4585> nice
<cyberanger> not to mention issues in asterisk I've had for awhile
<chris4585> I'm thinking about eventually building a low powered computer for managing my network and storage needs
<chris4585> what kind of issues?
<cyberanger> audio seems to lose sync
<chris4585> hrm, haven't heard of asterisk until now
<cyberanger> good software, but limits on my server seem to be an issue
<cyberanger> or should I say the cause, which a better, optimized kernel will help
<chris4585> ah
<chris4585> cyberanger, how hard is it to setup a caching server of all the webpages I visit?
<cyberanger> depends how custom you get
<cyberanger> in basic form it's as simple as "sudo apt-get install squid"
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-02-27
<wrst> Unit193: is there a good way to search for ppas?
<cyberanger> chris4585: what is it your trying to do exactly with a caching proxy?
<twayneprice_> cyberanger: Oddly enough I just set up a bunch of squid proxies on digital ocean.
<cyberanger> I keep one on linode, one on zunicore, one on server mania, and a friends box in australia
<cyberanger> International TV rocks
<cyberanger> twayneprice_: what do you use yours for?
<twayneprice_> cyberanger: I was doing some scraping.
<cyberanger> nice use for it then
<cyberanger> scapy?
<twayneprice_> I used to use scrapy but I changed to http://docs.webscraping.com/  It is much easier to install and use.
<twayneprice_> that and copy.com from a headless server works great.
<Unit193> wrst: Google or the search tool.
<wrst> yeah Unit193 I guess I should say ppas that work :)
<wrst> another one of my ubuntu complaints that I forget about
<wrst> Unit193:  how are you feeling? I have to ask ;)
<Unit193> I poked at them while I was sleeping. :/
<Unit193> (Again.)
<wrst> ouch :\
<chris4585> <cyberanger> chris4585: what is it your trying to do exactly with a caching proxy?
<chris4585> well, I'd like to save pages for end of the world scenario, but I suppose there are better ways of doing that
<cyberanger> yeah, plus default settings don't work so well offline anymore
<cyberanger> used to be a dial-up/offline mode that helps there
<cyberanger> chris4585: scapy would be better then
<chris4585> cyberanger, thanks, I'll look into it
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-02-28
<wrst> ok so doing a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y on a phone is pretty cool
<Unit193> wrst: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge ;sudo apt-get autoclean  too!
<wrst> well I ran into issues, i could receive calls but not make them :)
<wrst> but Unit193 its not as terrible as it was wouldn't use it full time but I could see myself considering it sometime
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-02-27
<xTEMPLARx> BOO!
 * xTEMPLARx pokes wrst in the side of the head
<xTEMPLARx> :(
 * xTEMPLARx is amazed that everybody is asleep.
<xTEMPLARx> hmmmm
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: !!!!!
<wrst> where you been?
<wrst> just show up after all this time like you own the place or something why don't you???? :P
<xTEMPLARx> whee!
<xTEMPLARx> not sure why or how I got d/c'd
<xTEMPLARx> oh yeah, now I remember
<xTEMPLARx> i restarted the box
<xTEMPLARx> nm
 * xTEMPLARx is slow
<wrst> ha ha how are you doing xTEMPLARx?
 * wrst is always slow
<xTEMPLARx> tell me about it
<xTEMPLARx> doin okay
<xTEMPLARx> a bit stressed but alive
<xTEMPLARx> family's overall pretty good shape so there's that :D
<wrst> if family is good that's the most important :)
<wrst> what have you been into? long time no see
<xTEMPLARx> just workin' workin'
<xTEMPLARx> not much other than that
<wrst> I know the feeling.... man that stinks
<xTEMPLARx> we're short-handed and the now-might-as-well-be-offshore execs don't really care too much about getting people in to help
<wrst> ugh
<xTEMPLARx> needs to be lookin' for a job, but I detest the process. :(
<wrst> :)
<wrst> I have considered that here lately not for any real reason other than a change would be nice but yeah the process...
<xTEMPLARx> so, all that aside, things are decent
<wrst> ha ha that's good :)
<xTEMPLARx> at least I *have* a job so there's also that XD
<wrst> yes I have been reminded of that also
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<xTEMPLARx> how's your family doin as of late?
<wrst> good, little girl is about to turn 4, that seems a bit unbelievable
<wrst> but doing well
<xTEMPLARx> sheesh
<xTEMPLARx> that's craziness
<xTEMPLARx> I find it hard to believe then in 7 short years my son will be an actual teenager
<xTEMPLARx> that's so not far away
<wrst> :\
<wrst> that's frightening
<wrst> my daughter acts like a teenager some times already
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: I am working with an iPad right now doing a few musical things with it or looking at it
<wrst> oh yeah probably not a good spot to say that :)
<xTEMPLARx> haha
<xTEMPLARx> what app are you tinkering around with on there?
<xTEMPLARx> garageband?
<wrst> but finding a lot of cool things that can be done
<wrst> starting there
<wrst> thinking of hooking a keybaord up as a midi controller for some tinkering
<xTEMPLARx> i got a trial version of ableton live trying to tinker around with it but I hardly ever seem to have time once the day is done, and if I do, i'm so exhausted all I wanna do is sleep
<xTEMPLARx> I did some tinkering with garageband back when I first got it
<xTEMPLARx> didn't really do much actual RECORDING with it
<xTEMPLARx> I have considered many times getting a nice add-on stereo mic setup for it, though
<xTEMPLARx> seems like it would be good to record some live stuff
<wrst> yes may do that also
<wrst> and ableton is on my radar just not had the funding to get that set up going yet
<xTEMPLARx> its hard to warrant the money Ableton costs at any price point unless you have absolute NEED of it as part of your usual day-to-day
<wrst> I agree but would be cool
<wrst> but enjoying some of the synth sounds I'm able to make work even with garage band
<xTEMPLARx> indeed!
<xTEMPLARx> i had fun tying some of the built-in loops together and making songs out of'em.
<xTEMPLARx> i have  a song on my computer at home that was a thing I did with my boy when he was barely talking... it actualy sounds pretty neat (even tho its very silly).
<wrst> ha ha nothing wrong with silly
<wrst> on sundays a lot of times we are limited musically so I have been using some pad loops but would like to put some of my own together
<wrst> but must get a controller keyboard, pushing piano keys on a tablet is not the most expressive way to do something
<xTEMPLARx> no doubt
<xTEMPLARx> i bought an 88-key M-Audio midi keyboard controller back on my wife and I's first date. I haven't used it at ALL really until I installed the ableton demo
<wrst> but looks likes most compliant ones should work
<xTEMPLARx> no other softwares I've used have been even close to realtime
<xTEMPLARx> yeah even a small 12 or 24-key jobber would be better
<wrst> yeah I have seen some references of some keyboards without much latency on an ipad but I'm a little suspect of that
<wrst> at one time I had an ardour setup with an maudio 4 track card setup took me forever to get the latency so it was usable
<xTEMPLARx> I have the Moog synth app for iPad and it sounds pretty amazing.  Its supposed to be controllable via the midi keyboard, but I lost my USB adapter a long time ago so I can't try it. :(
<xTEMPLARx> i bought one of those card-reader/USB adapter sets back around the time I bought my ipad2
<xTEMPLARx> I still have the card reader, but not the USB adapter :((
<wrst> yes was looking at one of those right now
<wrst> hmm interesting app
<wrst> 29 bucks!
<xTEMPLARx> I lucked out when I got it
<xTEMPLARx> it was available for free for a limited time
<wrst> but in the grand scheme of things if it scratches an itch it is well worth it
<xTEMPLARx> one of THOSE deals
<xTEMPLARx> but man its got a lot of capabilities
<xTEMPLARx> in the way of diff. sounds, that is
<wrst> yes when I get a controller I may purchase that
<wrst> sound guys hate me at church I'm always hooking something up
<wrst> last week just me and drummer so he had an iphone hooked up to his drum kit (electronic) and I had a keyboar with a pad and also my phone hooked up playing pad loops
<wrst> been using tablets/ipads for music stands has been really handy too
<xTEMPLARx> no doubt!
<xTEMPLARx> i like using mine for that, although sometimes my poor eyes make that difficult to follow
<wrst> yeah every sunday I have to give them a rundown
<xTEMPLARx> esp. when its just chord charts
<wrst> what do you use? we have been using unrealbook on ipads
<wrst> there just aren't apps that do a good job on android I tried
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: I have an ipad first generation I have been using for chords, I just got a mini 2 going to try it out for chords
<wrst> but may stick with the old one and use this for more fun things, oh and have a bluetooth pedal for page turning that's what I really like about the entire setup
<xTEMPLARx> for chord charts I've just used OnSong
<xTEMPLARx> and I'm using my ipad2 still
<xTEMPLARx> it hasnt' died yet
<xTEMPLARx> XD
<wrst> my wife has one but the screen is cracked
<wrst> have mentioned her upgrading but she sees no need
<wrst> so guess we would bee looking for an air for her
<xTEMPLARx> i have only run into a handful of apps that won't run WELL on the ipad2 so not much reason to upgrade.  I refuse to be one of those folks who upgrade just BECAUSE, ya know?
<wrst> yes, it runs stuff well still not as fast as the mini but its several generations behind
<wrst> that is pretty amazing actually
<xTEMPLARx> rare in terms of apple devices
<xTEMPLARx> generally, there are huge leaps in performance improvements between different generations of iphones
<xTEMPLARx> but with the iPad, not seemingly as much.  Granted, I haven't used many of the newer ipad versions, so I don't have any in-my-hands experience to make mine seem slower
<wrst> as long as apps open and perform
<wrst> but really apple devices are so much more lived than android devices for the most part
<wrst> I know you can go cyanogenmod or something for android but for the most part ios just works
<wrst> for a while
 * wrst wonders if xTEMPLARx is here to stay for a while...
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> I reckon i'm gonna try to be
<wrst> about time ;)
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> is this channel mostly dade?
<xTEMPLARx> i.e., deceased?
<Ubik> not yet
<Ubik> lol
<Ubik> but someone is about to be when I get my hands on 'em
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: it has seen days that is has been livlier :)
<xTEMPLARx> oh lawd! Ubik's dun gon' murda somebody!
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  roger that
<Ubik> lol
<Ubik> 10-4
<wrst> And like that he leaves :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-02-28
<Unit193> Ooooh, there was talking!
<wrst> Amazingly yes
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-03-03
<bwmaker> Good rainy Thursday, everyone.
<xTEMPLARx_> =]
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: way to extend that membership
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-03-04
<Unit193> Might as well ask here now too: Any of you get wolf spiders or snakes (garter, basement) in your appt/house? :P
<minasota> Garage and outside but not in the house
<Unit193> Gotten a few garters in the basement, and those dang wolf spiders have popped up several times unexpectedly.  The second one has quite the bite, so I've red.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-03-05
<minasota> I don't mind the garters, If they get in the garage I catch them and move them outside
<minasota> Tractor supply actually has a snake repellent you can use
<minasota> It's a powder you can put down around the edge of your basement.
<Unit193> I don't even know exactly how they get in, but the snakes are generally only a minor thing, slightly amusing even.
<minasota> anyone here ever setup postfix and dovecot?
<minasota> having hard time keeping up
<minasota> the aliases for email use to be in /etc/postfix/virtual but now they are in /etc/aliases?
<minasota> Unless you use a db to handle the users, Which I guess I could do with mysql
<minasota> Maybe I'll ask here because I got my arse handed to me in #ubuntu...
<minasota> I know there have been some recent changes to openssl, but I as curious why ubuntu 14.04.4 has 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2 and debian has 1.0.2g-1 ?
<minasota> are they the same?
<Unit193> As k1l said, Ubuntu doesn't generally update OpenSSL to the latest version in released versions of Ubuntu, rather they backport the security fixes to that version as released.  Constantly changing base things like that can break stuff in a production env, so to prefer stability they backport important security fixes.
<minasota> ah, ok, that makes sense
<minasota> wait, if you were there why didn't you say something?? thanks man... :p
<Unit193> I wasn't exactly there, didn't see it either. :P
<minasota> ah, so you scrolled thru the buffer and read the drama I guess :)
<Unit193> Eh, not really that much.  Just kind of saw where you asked, and saw his answer.  Didn't actually read it all. :D
<minasota> I mentioned rkhunter griping about openssl being out of date
<minasota> He assumed I didn't know what it was or had a lot of false positives
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-03-06
<lazermccoy> howdy
<Unit193> Howdy.
<minasota> Another quite Saturday night...
<minasota> Unit193: you ever messed around with setting up your own mail server?
<Unit193> Long ago, also more recently fixed someone else's.
<minasota> does the host of the mta/mtd have to use it's own nameserver? Like, should the host handle all dns?
<minasota> i was looking at this  https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-run-your-own-mail-server-with-mail-in-a-box-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Unit193> Never used 'mail-in-a-box'
<minasota> ok, why not?
<minasota> http://paste.debian.net/412502/  It seems ok to me. Something I need to know?
<Unit193> Thuogh of course I'd use something not self-signed.
<minasota> it's just for me
<minasota> I would be the only one accessing it through a client
<minasota> Only problem i see there is having to deal with the warning message every time I connect
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-03-02
<cyberanger> I wonder if anyone has WoW in Docker yet, doesn't docker run everything >:-)
<cyberanger> Bitcoin now worth more than Gold
<wrst> ha ha wow
<cyberanger> 1 BTC = 1274.20 USD
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-02-26
<Omnifrog> Make Bots Great Again!
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-02-27
 * cyberanger is a supporter of MAGBA
<cyberanger> Make America Great Britian Again
<Unit193> Naaah.
<cyberanger> Colour me surprised, I thought it was a good idea. ;-)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-03-02
<Omnifrog> shut up netsplits. you are wrecking my quiet
 * cyberanger looks for an idlerpg bot for here
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-02-25
<netritious> how's it going?
<Ubik> alright
<Ubik> considering litigation against cyberanger
<netritious> Hello Ubik, what did cyberanger do?
<Ubik> Not being here. :P
<Ubik> (And apparently not having something push to him when we mention him.)
<netritious> oh lol
<Ubik> You'd think when you talk about suing the guy, he'd respond in some way, shape, or form.
<netritious> eh life happens I guess.
<netritious> so how's life trating you Ubik?
<Ubik> okay for the most part, you?
<netritious> I'm alive lol
<netritious> yeah it's ok. fam is good
<netritious> still using Ubuntu?
<Ubik> nah
<Ubik> well, not on my desktop... MacOS at this point, Debian for all my servers
<Ubik> although I think there's 1 or 2 stray Ubuntu servers out there
<netritious> just seems LXD via snap has fewer problems on ubuntu.
<netritious> which if you think about it kind of makes sense s they are both produced by canonical
<netritious> *as
<Ubik> yeah
<Ubik> problem I ran into with snap was I couldn't modify anything inside it
<netritious> same
<netritious> i think that's the point though
<netritious> also in the next LTS release the only way to get LXD is via snap
<Ubik> Well, how do you modify your URL rewrite configs for Nextcloud when trying to edit it (as root, nonetheless) renders "Permission denied" ?
<Ubik> That's when I switched the box to Debian and just installed NC manually.
<Ubik> (wasn't much more trouble to do it manually, and I seem to have more control over it)
<netritious> i have a stack in production that is 16.04 with LXD v2 via apt. works great for almost three years now
<netritious> fortuantely or unfortuantely? someone elses headache now lol
<Ubik> lol
<Ubik> That was the only experience I had with snap... so for all I know it could be a good product, I just haven't messed with it outside of that one bad experience.
<netritious> i setup k8 via snap. was fairly painless
<netritious> trying to say I don't have much more experience than you with snap
<Ubik> ah
